# Medical Assessments



## Wanderer

Just thought I'd stick up for reference some information re medical assessments:
*Immi site* - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1071i.pdf

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/4297-medical-advice.html#post14267 is a post by aussiegirl that had some info that could be relevant.
I also found another post which indicates criteria used in assessments:


> if any one family member fails the health requirement all family members will be refused the visa (unless the visa being applied for is one which has access to a health waiver)?
> no condition, with the exception of tuberculosis, automatically precludes the grant of a visa?
> all other conditions are investigated individually for estimated costs and resource use impact on the Australian community regardless of whether the visa applicant accesses these services or not once in Australia?
> where potential health costs for a condition are determined to reach 50% or more of the average per capita health care and community services cost for an Australian over a five-year period, these costs are considered significant and likely to result in visa refusal?
> the current significant cost threshold is around A$24,000 or A$4,800 per annum?
> costs taken into account include the applicant's likely need for medical, pharmaceutical and community services, including assisted accommodation, home and community care, special education and income support such as Special Benefit, Disability Support Pension and Carer's Pension, and that these costs can amount to more than $2 million for one person?
> Resource use impact refers to facilities in high demand, where waiting lists are common, or where the consequences of failure to obtain treatment may seriously disadvantage a person by causing premature death, unnecessary pain or suffering or loss of quality of life. Examples of diseases or conditions which will fall within this group are ones which require:
> • organ transplant
> • recurrent use of blood or blood products
> • radiotherapy
> • dialysis
> • interferon treatment
> • nursing home or residential care, or
> • treatment for active hepatitis


Some figures vary and that is possibly just indicative of dating of source information.

Anybody having the misfortunate to have experienced significant medical conditions or even to have been subject to diagnosis will appreciate that the practice of medicine is not always as defined as we would hope it could be.
When MOCs make assessments and there are further reviews from a distance, you do obviously introduce another perspective which may not help in regard to approval for immigration and the information above is merely provided in attempt to give some background to how decisions are reached.


----------



## iain

I also found the 'Instructions to panel doctors' to be useful:
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

If you have particular medical conditions and are concerned, you may find it useful to search that document for what it says about those conditions. At least, you will be prewarned about what tests the doctor must do; at best, you may find that you are still entitled to an 'A' grade despite the condition.


----------



## Wanderer

*This is a reference sticky thread*

I have just deleted a few querying posts.
*Please note that the concept of a sticky thread is to be a reference only*
Every so often with some housekeeping those posts that people should have started a new thread for themselves will be dumped.
*Get the Idea and be sensible*


----------



## epressly

*Assessment in Canada*

Hi,

I'm sponsoring my spouse to come to Australia. We both live in Canada and have been confused as to when and where we go to get the Medical assessment done and if just him or both of us need to be assessed.

I'm the Aussie, but some things say that we should wait to be told to get the assessment before we apply (which we are doing in the next two weeks) but I thought we had to lodge the info with our application. I checked the link but it doesn't tell us if there is a form the doctor needs to complete and my partner wants to know can he just get the blood tests and TB done through his local doctor. We can't find information as to which doctor's in Vancouver Canada do the medical. As an Aussie do I need to get these examination done too?

Please help.

Emma


----------



## tigris330

epressly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sponsoring my spouse to come to Australia. We both live in Canada and have been confused as to when and where we go to get the Medical assessment done and if just him or both of us need to be assessed.
> 
> I'm the Aussie, but some things say that we should wait to be told to get the assessment before we apply (which we are doing in the next two weeks) but I thought we had to lodge the info with our application. I checked the link but it doesn't tell us if there is a form the doctor needs to complete and my partner wants to know can he just get the blood tests and TB done through his local doctor. We can't find information as to which doctor's in Vancouver Canada do the medical. As an Aussie do I need to get these examination done too?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Emma


Please post this in a seperate thread as this is a sticky and meant only for reference. Your post will be deleted soon by the moderators.


----------



## epressly

tigris330 said:


> Please post this in a seperate thread as this is a sticky and meant only for reference. Your post will be deleted soon by the moderators.


I'm sorry I don't know how to do that can you please advise.


----------



## Combsyfoot

epressly said:


> I'm sorry I don't know how to do that can you please advise.


Hi espressly. what you would need to do is go to the main immigration forum. At the top of all the conversations is a grey button called "NEW THREAD: Use to Start New Topic." You select that button and then it posts what's called a new thread (Or new conversation) with your question as the first post.

Hope this helps, and welcome to the forum!

p.s. I'm from Canada too, and I can you some help feedback when you start your new thread.


----------



## peterjenkins

i have to do this soon too.. In my understanding, you have to go to a special place - not your normal GP.


----------



## guidemesingapore

Nicely running thread!!!!!!


----------



## Mohsinsa

I would like to ask you one question here Is there any time limit which medical officer of the common wealth in Australia should follow while doing assessment of our family medical reports submitted through my CO five weeks before, i have personally researched it there was on one website given as 3 days to 6 weeks but if anyone has information...my family consists my pregnant wife and two kids one boy 5 years and one girl 3 year..we were told by IMO local doctors our reports are fine and they submitted it within one week of our examination to adelaide.....my CO says he can't give any timeline for this assessment by the medical officer in Adelaide? pls guide!!


----------



## jeremyh

*thanks*

Hello mate,

This info is really helpful. My friend is coming from India with his family. He hasn't have his medical done. I will certainly tell him about these precautions before test.


----------



## iain

For someone who's young-ish, has all the following conditions and has them well under control:

Temporal lobe epilepsy
Insulin-dependent diabetes (Type 1)
High blood pressure & cholesterol & overweight

This is my medical history, and I guess I passed the medical officer assessment (well I got my 309 granted )

* I'm sure all cases and assessments are different. I just wanted to spread some reassurance as I would've loved to have some myself


----------



## dan

epressly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sponsoring my spouse to come to Australia. We both live in Canada and have been confused as to when and where we go to get the Medical assessment done and if just him or both of us need to be assessed.
> 
> I'm the Aussie, but some things say that we should wait to be told to get the assessment before we apply (which we are doing in the next two weeks) but I thought we had to lodge the info with our application. I checked the link but it doesn't tell us if there is a form the doctor needs to complete and my partner wants to know can he just get the blood tests and TB done through his local doctor. We can't find information as to which doctor's in Vancouver Canada do the medical. As an Aussie do I need to get these examination done too?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Emma


1. look here for doctors
Canada - Panel Doctors

2. you only need to do it to if children are included in the application

3. you are not required to get the test until DIAC requests you to do so.

however many people on this forum have taken it upon themselves to do the exam and include their results with their application in the hope it will make the application faster to process. this does run the risk that you will have to do the exam again, as the medical exam is only valid for 12mo. so your visa needs to be approved and you need to enter australia before the 12mo is up.


----------



## NirvanasKurdt

iain said:


> For someone who's young-ish, has all the following conditions and has them well under control:
> 
> Temporal lobe epilepsy
> Insulin-dependent diabetes (Type 1)
> High blood pressure & cholesterol & overweight
> 
> This is my medical history, and I guess I passed the medical officer assessment (well I got my 309 granted )
> 
> * I'm sure all cases and assessments are different. I just wanted to spread some reassurance as I would've loved to have some myself


Thanks heaps for this!! I just took my medical exam as me and my partner are in the final stages of our partner application and everything went fine except the doctor said I have high blood pressure for a guy my age. So he asked me to go see a GP for 3 straight visits in a row and get my blood pressure checked. I'm a bit worried that this may hinder our chances of our visa being granted and its kind of stressing us out. We have a 6 month old and we need this visa to be granted more than anything! Should be good though cause thats the only thing that came out bad from the exam. Crossing our fingers and praying for a good result


----------



## iain

Best of luck to you NirvanasKurdt, I hope you'll be fine. I am under the impression* hypertension is easily controlled on drugs which cost pennies a day, so I think you should be optimistic!
* but I am no doctor


----------



## NirvanasKurdt

iain said:


> Best of luck to you NirvanasKurdt, I hope you'll be fine. I am under the impression* hypertension is easily controlled on drugs which cost pennies a day, so I think you should be optimistic!
> * but I am no doctor


Thanks iain!! Yeah it shouldn't be too big a deal I hope  I think I was just mostly nervous at the exam and the doctor said thats usually the case. We'll see what happens in the next few weeks. I will update here what happens in case others are interested in knowing what happens and maybe they are in the same situation.


----------



## Everlongdrummer

Hi guys, I was just wondering how to submit further documents to a CO after a MOC has requested further tests. 

My g/f has been requested to do some extra tests (liver function, Hep B blood tests) which we have organised with our local GP. 

Rather than just sending those documents straight to Immi - do we need to include any kind of forms etc? 

Also - would be it recommendable to ask our local GP to include his own thoughts in the results to help make the MOC's job easier?

Many thanks.


----------



## dan

pretty sure you need to go to a doctor on their panel, not your local GP

Health Requirements for Visa Applicants


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi Everlongdrummer,

I think that you just send the results unopenned and untampered with to your CO. Is it OK to do the further tests with a non-panel doctor? I thought even further tests had to be done with a panel doctor.

The doctor is supposed to give their honest opinion of the patient's condition. You aren't supposed to try and influence them in any way. If you have informed the GP that she is applying for a visa, then all you can do is let them do the tests and report the findings.


----------



## Everlongdrummer

That's what I initially assumed so when we got the request for further tests I rang medibank and asked them to book it however they said they don't do ultrasound etc and told me to do the ultrasound and blood test with my local gp.

If ive been told wrongly I won't be happy as I have forked out several hundred dollars for these tests.

Can anyone verify what I've done is correct before I send results?


----------



## dan

i would call up DIAC and/or medibank private and ask them to give you specific instructions... sounds like a tricky one


----------



## Everlongdrummer

What a freakin headache. 

Medibank say to send them the results so they can pass them to a MOC, but they also said to contact Immi and arrange for them to send the initial sealed results back so the MOC has everything to make comment. 

So I ring Immigration and they say they don't believe Medibank should have recommended those further tests be done with anyone other than themselves and that I should send the results to them, which they would probably send back to Medibank/MOC for comments anyway.


----------



## Lawrence

Some important points for your appointment:
Arrive on time, with your forms 26 and 16o filled out beforehand.
Drink plenty of fluids as you have to give a urine sample.
Dress nicely so that you give a good first impression.
If you do not speak English well bring a translator with you.
Make sure that you know your visa subclass that you are applying for.
Dont forget to bring your passport and all relevant medical paperwork.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scobba

Hi - hope someone can help me with our medical forms as we're a bit confused over a few things....
We recently applied for RSMS 119 with a paper application and got sent out letter of acknowledgement from immigration 2 weeks ago. Enclosed were requests for us to attend our medical appointments. They sent us forms 26 and 160 for each family member to take to the clinic. The health examinations list was also enclosed and it stated that where possible could we use e-health - quicker and safer. I am confused because when I rang the clinic they said they could only use e-health if we had a TRN number and as we applied on paper, not online we do not have these numbers! Does anyone know how I can get hold of a number for us even though we didn't use e-visa - we don't have a CO yet and didn't use an agent so could do with some advice - HELP - appointments are in 2 weeks time!! Thanks


----------



## dan

Lawrence said:


> Some important points for your appointment:
> Arrive on time, with your forms 26 and 16o filled out beforehand.
> Drink plenty of fluids as you have to give a urine sample.
> Dress nicely so that you give a good first impression.
> If you do not speak English well bring a translator with you.
> Make sure that you know your visa subclass that you are applying for.
> Dont forget to bring your passport and all relevant medical paperwork.
> Hope this helps.


good tips. just one thing tho... urine tests won't work if you drink HEAPS of water. if you do then your urine will be so watery that they won't be able to conduct their tests. so drink a higher-than-usual amount of water but not an excessively high amount!


----------



## smnsam

I have a question, when I apply for PR onshore, since currently I have a student visa is it necessary I should have a valid medical insurance?
actually my medical insurance expired a month ago, and I did nor renew it because I have only visa as student up to December.


----------



## Nelly87

[message removed]


----------



## Laura81ita

Hello!!!
I had my medicals this morning for subclass 820:
It was really quick!

chest X-rays
heigh/weight and eye test
urines(they just check the proteins, and tell you straight away if all is good, just drink ALOT of water)
hiv blood test
general check-up with the doctor (10 minutes, blood pressure/eyes/mouth check and a little chat on previous sicknesses)

They said that if something is wrong on the xrays or blood test the let you know before giving the results to the immigration...hopefully i'll have the results in 3 days!!!


----------



## devxon

Very well explained, thanks.


----------



## miniature.moose

Hi guys,

my partner received an email a couple of days ago requesting him to make an appointment with a panel doctor to get his medicals done. At the bottom of the email it stated that the documents etc need to be returned to our visa officer within 28 days. Has anyone else heard of this time limit before? I never have. He will have to travel from Hamburg to Hannover, which is manageable if he takes a day off work...just hope they aren't all booked up. Wonder what would happen if he can't get an appointment/have the results ready by then. Anyone have any ideas?

Also, I've heard that they usually only ask for medicals after they've established a genuine relationship (hope that's true). Is it likely that they will ask for more documents or need a lot more time to process the visa once the medicals are done (assuming the results are fine)? I know you can't offer certainties, just curious what the usual process is and whether or not we still have a long way to go. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bear

Hi,
Yes the 28 is very normal. All my dealings have had the stipulation that I respond with necessary items within 28 days. Although with a medical an you having to travel - if you were not able to get in within the timescale I hope they'd take circumstance into consideration. My advice get the appointment ASAP so that your visa can be granted ASAP! So close now


----------



## miniature.moose

Thanks Bear! Good to know it's standard protocol


----------



## Angels-tale

Hi sorry am confused about the medical examination, do you still need to do this even if you have no medical issues when immigrating ??? plus there is a timeline on it too but in the uk these medicals cost like nearly £1000 this is way too much considering there is nothing wrong with me


----------



## whatnext

Most visas's require a health examination. If apply overseas you must go to a panel doctor in your country. There is a list on the Immi website. Go to www.immi.gov.au and search for panel doctors in the search field.

What visa are you applying for?


----------



## Angels-tale

Well me and my fiance will both need to apply for a Australian partner visa or he'll need to apply for a Australian Skilled Visa. When we are asked to do a medical do we hav to have our family get one too cause its only me and my fiance who are going to Australia its just cause its really expensive as in my country (UK) we need to go through private medical which costs nearly £1000 each person  so if we have everyone examined we are screwed


----------



## Angels-tale

Well me and my fiance will both need to apply for a Australian partner visa or he'll need to apply for a Australian Skilled Visa. When we are asked to do a medical do we hav to have our family get one too cause its only me and my fiance who are going to Australia its just cause its really expensive as in my country (UK) we need to go through private medical which costs nearly £1000 each person  so if we have everyone examined we are screwed


----------



## whatnext

In your case only the applicant needs to get a medical. I'm assuming thats your partner and you are the Australian citizen or permanent resident??


----------



## Angels-tale

ok cool thats a relief  yh we are both applying for permanant resident to live and work in Australia,we both live in the UK. His dad lives in Australia and is gonna help us finnacially when living there like a sponser


----------



## whatnext

You can't apply for a partner visa but your partner can add you as a secondary applicant, if you qualify as "defacto", on their skilled visa application in which case you will need a medical too. 

Sorry when you mentioned a partner visa I assumed you were Australian citizen or permanent resident. 

Your partners uncle can sponsor you but there are criteria they have to meet. It's probably a good idea to look at the skilled visa options on the Immi website to see if the uncle and your partner meet all the criteria for the sponsored skilled visa. There's a points test your partner must pass and this is based on their work history and experience in the job field they are applying for.


----------



## Gerrywins

*Front-end loading applications*

Hi everyone,

We are about to lodge our applications to Berlin and wondering whether I need to front-end load my medicals and if so, when exactly should i do this, and if not, should I wait to be told to submit medicals?

Another random question is that, what other documents should I not submit with the main application (i.e which the case officer need to request for? .... i know this thread is only for medicals but since it is a related matter, i just thought i would include it here, sorry.

Regards,

Winnie


----------



## Gerrywins

I have one more medicals related question:

I plan to apply for a tourist visa immediately after lodging the PMV, will I therefore need to do two medical exams?

Cheers, Winnie


----------



## Angels-tale

whatnext said:


> You can't apply for a partner visa but your partner can add you as a secondary applicant, if you qualify as "defacto", on their skilled visa application in which case you will need a medical too.
> 
> Sorry when you mentioned a partner visa I assumed you were Australian citizen or permanent resident.
> 
> Your partners uncle can sponsor you but there are criteria they have to meet. It's probably a good idea to look at the skilled visa options on the Immi website to see if the uncle and your partner meet all the criteria for the sponsored skilled visa. There's a points test your partner must pass and this is based on their work history and experience in the job field they are applying for.


Ok thanks for info x


----------



## Gerrywins

Just did my medicals an hour ago. I have front end loaded them i.e I will send my application tomorrow morning and so decided to do the medicals today and the doctors told me that by friday i.e in 3 days they will be in Berlin, so my application will get there about a day or two before the medicals.

The doctor did not do all the tests, they told me that normally they are required to chose from a list they are provided with but ofcourse your medical history and i guess country of origin will also determine which tests they will carry out.

Chest xray
urine sample
blood work for HIV 
general body check up i.e joints, bp etc
eye and ear tests

Now, lets hope Berlin wont ask me to do more tests. Will keep you posted


----------



## satooh

It's really difficult to have an Australian visa.


----------



## humlae

Hi everyone, 

My husband was asked to complete his medical check (within 28 days) on the 15th of Feb so we went and did it on Friday the 17th. We understand that with the hospital emailing the results to the embassy, they should be available within 48 hours. However, at the hospital they advised 4-5 days. So I'm sure the results should have been sent to the embassy by now. 

I'm just wondering if the embassy usually notifies the applicant that the results have been received? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## iain

Hi humlae! I have my fingers crossed for you 



humlae said:


> ...So I'm sure the results should have been sent to the embassy by now.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the embassy usually notifies the applicant that the results have been received?


I wouldn't count on that. I can't remember which processing centre you are applying to... I applied to London and heard essentially nothing during the entire processing time.

If you are concerned you can ask your CO. But, I wouldn't be concerned. You can bet these doctors send results constantly, they would have heard if they weren't getting through.

(Sending the medical records through email? made me do a double-take. Hopefully they have an arrangement that is more secure than plain-old-email!)


----------



## humlae

Ah, yes, I guess I meant through the electronic (e-health) system, rather than through email. I'm not particularly concerned, just wondered what is normal. I'd hate to be told in a month's time that they never received the health check information!


----------



## humlae

Well I guess they received his health information because he just received his visa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 12 days after doing it


----------



## iain

That's great, congrats!


----------



## wkd_lil_law

Does anyone know the current prices for the various jabs in the UK, through NHS?

Thanks,
Law x


----------



## Apheria

Thank you sooooo much for this post, really, made my day!! I'm Diabetic well controlled and I'm fit/active, but really thought that maybe it would be a problem. Woo Hoo!


----------



## jeffreyf16

*Hey*

I'm Dutch and I like money
do you mind?


----------



## max09

Hi guys,

I'm hoping someone would be able to help me.

Is Hepatitis A/jaundice a problem when going for medicals for 885 permanent residence visa?

I know Hep B and C are a problem. What about Hep A?

Thanks.


----------



## aussiegirl

If you look back at the beginning of this thread there is a link to inof DIAC gives panel doctors that details conditions that are of concern omand those that aren't. I suggest you look through it but from memory I don't think they ate serious.

Look through the immi website for the document if you find it in this forum.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

*hi there*

guys i am just wondering about the diseases affect the application and can lead to rejecting it . and if Gonorrhea is one of those diseases or not .


----------



## go tham

I doubt that having had gonorrhea in the past is a limiting factor.If you are asking a serious question, and you have active disease, I seriously would recommend that you seek treatment,if for no other reason than your own health.
If this was just posted to have a llittle fun, well, I wish you luck with that.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

go tham said:


> I doubt that having had gonorrhea in the past is a limiting factor.If you are asking a serious question, and you have active disease, I seriously would recommend that you seek treatment,if for no other reason than your own health.
> If this was just posted to have a llittle fun, well, I wish you luck with that.


thnx for replying actually i wanted to ask that because i had a doubt about it , but thnx god i dnt have that it was just uti and i am taking treatment so nothing seriouse . and i am not having fun for that . thnx for replying to me . i thought it would help me to know the answer and help others to know about it as well
best regards


----------



## go tham

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> thnx for replying actually i wanted to ask that because i had a doubt about it , but thnx god i dnt have that it was just uti and i am taking treatment so nothing seriouse . and i am not having fun for that . thnx for replying to me . i thought it would help me to know the answer and help others to know about it as well
> best regards


amr_abd_alraouf
That is good to know that all is OK. I am sorry for doubting your question.
In my lay opinion, the medical exam is really to rule out major health issues that would cause a chronic drain on the health system if you were to come here. There is a list of conditions that cause concern and that may concern concerns for other people ( like TB) and that are common outside Australia. (See thread alluded to in above posts)
The treatable nature of gonorrhea makes it unlikely you would be ruled out on that alone.
Again, I am glad all is well and I do truly wish you luck


----------



## Murloc

Doesn't the Australian Embassy website in Canada tell you about medicals for visa applicants? My girlfriend found all the info regarding medicals from the Embassy website.


----------



## Nelly87

I was wondering if anyone knows if ADHD is a problem with medical assessments? I was fully treated for ADHD in The Netherlands, had all the behavioral and cognitive therapies and was on meds for a while and my functioning improved so much in about two years of all that, that I am just fully functioning now without needing active treatment, and only occasionally medication. Would they hold this against me, as technically it is considered a "disease" that never totally goes away?

Also I have a bit of an annoying jaw joint, it clicks and has limited movement at times (it's called TMJD) but there is no proven treatment for it and operations and such are known to most of the time not even work, so it's a chronic thing that I will probably never require invasive treatment for... could that be a problem? I really don't want it operated on anyway, if anything just physiotherapy and that's it.

Sorry for the specific questions I'm just really curious if they would or could play a vital part in the medical assessment or not? They are both "permanent" conditions but I can't foresee either of them requiring much treatment anywhere in the future. I am fully functioning and able to work even when both are at their worst.


----------



## jmbhome

*Is Lupus*

Hi. I was diagnosed with Lupus 2 yrs ago when I had an acute flare of Nephritis and found out to be caused by Lupus, but have been stable, my doctor is already cutting me off all my medications gradually in the next 4 mos. All my lab tests are normal LFTS,CBC,Electrolytes and you name it, including my AntiDSDna tests which shows whether lupus is under control or not. I have been living a very normal life with almost no symptoms except perhaps occasional joint pains and fatigue.No one can ever tell I have a condition unless I tell them. I would like to know my chances of getting residency in Australia should I decide to live and work there in the next 1-2 years. If all my lab tests are normal, xrays and everything, would I get resiency? I'm a nurse and a permanent resident of New Zealand so I'm not really in much hurry to move as I am living comfortably here with annual salary $65k.. I would like to get some expert advice whether moving to OZ would be a good move for me in the long run.Any advice on this would be great.


----------



## jmbhome

*Lupus*

Hi. I was diagnosed with Lupus 2 yrs ago when I had an acute flare of Nephritis and found out to be caused by Lupus, but have been stable, my doctor is already cutting me off all my medications gradually in the next 4 mos. All my lab tests are normal LFTS,CBC,Electrolytes and you name it, including my AntiDSDna tests which shows whether lupus is under control or not. I have been living a very normal life with almost no symptoms except perhaps occasional joint pains and fatigue.No one can ever tell I have a condition unless I tell them. I would like to know my chances of getting residency in Australia should I decide to live and work there in the next 1-2 years. If all my lab tests are normal, xrays and everything, would I get resiency? I'm a nurse and a permanent resident of New Zealand so I'm not really in much hurry to move as I am living comfortably here with annual salary $65k.. I would like to get some expert advice whether moving to OZ would be a good move for me in the long run.Any advice on this would be great.


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

Hello, 

Just wanted to share my Medical Assessment experience with the Sydney Medibank. I am applying for the 820/801 Partner visa which requires a full workup. 

I scheduled my appointment about a week ahead via phone. You can also book online but need to use a credit card. 

You need to fill out the forms and bring your passport and a way to pay the fee. They take Visa, Mastercard and EFTPOS... not sure about cash. They do have forms available in the office but it will delay your appointment to fill them out there. 

You walk in (they recommend 15 minutes ahead, if you can, go earlier) , take a number and wait for your number to be called. Once they call it, you go to the counter and check in. They verify your paperwork, passport and ask a few question about your paperwork. They also ask you to write where you'd like the results sent. I wrote my home address and they'll be sent in a sealed envelope. I don't know if where you send it should change if you have already submitted your application as I have not. They then take your payment for the assessment ($332) and take your picture. 

You then are sent to the chest x-ray room. You sign paperwork and then it's very quick and you only need to take off your shirt not everything, put on the gown and then get the x-ray done with is a few seconds longs. Change back into your shirt and you're off.

You then go and wait to be called for the urinalysis. Standard pee in a cup. Then they take your height and weight and conduct a basis vision test. I wear glasses and wore them for the test. Cover one eye read the line, cover the other and read it backwards. 

You then go and wait for your name to be called for the blood draw. Phlebotomists usually cannot find a vein in my arm which I then have to be stuck in my hand which is more painful. I also often pass out after being stuck. The guy who drew blood from me was absolutely excellent. He found a vein in my arm and it was over in an instant. He talked to me and gave me time to recover and I did not pass out. 

You then wait in a room down the hall to see a physician. You go back in the room and he checks your eyes, throat, ears. Checks your heart and lungs then blood pressure. He then tapped on my stomach which apparently is checking for liver and kidney problems. 

I signed the paperwork and he explained that I'd receive the results within 10 working days and not to open them just to submit them with my application. All done! 

I am submitting our application in 5 weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Katz

Hi all!

My husband finally got a notification to get his medical done. He's going this Tuesday to Chicago. How long does it take after the medicals are done for visa approval? I hope it won't be another several months of waiting.


----------



## Apheria

From start to finish, and we did our medical as soon as we had a reciept number from the embassy was 5 months. They like to keep it around there so said my CO. Good luck!


----------



## missjaay

_(I hope I'm asking my question in the right thread..)_

I had a medical assessment done in Feb 2012 for my student visa application. I specifically asked for extra tests to be performed, because I knew I was going to apply for permanent residency. I know my results are good til Feb 2013, but what I don't know is.. *(Q1)* How do I inform CO or state on my 820 partner visa application that my medical assessment results should be in their system already?

Previously, I received a sealed envelope (with results inside) to drop off at the processing office. Of course I did that, and now I don't have a sealed envelope to include in my application. *(Q2)* So how would IMMI know I have done my medical assessments already?

*(Q3)* If you had front-loaded your medicals and included the results in your 820 application, how did you present it in the application?


----------



## Apheria

missjaay said:


> _(I hope I'm asking my question in the right thread..)_
> 
> I had a medical assessment done in Feb 2012 for my student visa application. I specifically asked for extra tests to be performed, because I knew I was going to apply for permanent residency. I know my results are good til Feb 2013, but what I don't know is.. *(Q1)* How do I inform CO or state on my 820 partner visa application that my medical assessment results should be in their system already?
> 
> Previously, I received a sealed envelope (with results inside) to drop off at the processing office. Of course I did that, and now I don't have a sealed envelope to include in my application. *(Q2)* So how would IMMI know I have done my medical assessments already?
> 
> *(Q3)* If you had front-loaded your medicals and included the results in your 820 application, how did you present it in the application?


Hello, so I guess my first question for you would be, have you already filed for your visa? and if not you run the risk of them not being able to pair your medical assessments up with your future application. REST ASSURED that you would not be the first person to do their medical assessment prior to their application being submitted. When I did my medical assessment, I had submitted my application, but had yet to get a confirmation that I had a CO/file number. The medical place I went to said they would not do medicals on me without an application being filed, as they had received many complaints about person's applications and med checks not pairing up at the immigration office. 
When submitting your application, include the checklist and I would put your completion date of those medical documents and where you had them completed. After your receive a receipt from your CO stating that they have your application, you then you can call the department IMMI and see if they have linked all your documents in the computer, it can take some time, but usually within their time frames (or so I was told when I followed up on my application) once you have those on your file, like you said, filing for a different visa, those assessments will be good for a year, and they will link them together with any application you apply for. I think you'll be okay, but bug them if you need to as Feb 2013 is close! Hope that helps! and sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## nemesis

Hi, following are the event of my family medical checkup:-
Me - medical finalised on 28/6/2012
Daughter - medical finalised on 24/7/2012
Son (baby) - medical finalised on 30/11/2012

now, my wife submitted medical on 29/11/2012, anyone idea how long do they require to assess? 1-2 mths?
This vital for me as i need to plan ahead on renting out 1 of our house and selling 1 of our cars. THanks


----------



## Apheria

nemesis said:


> Hi, following are the event of my family medical checkup:-
> Me - medical finalised on 28/6/2012
> Daughter - medical finalised on 24/7/2012
> Son (baby) - medical finalised on 30/11/2012
> 
> now, my wife submitted medical on 29/11/2012, anyone idea how long do they require to assess? 1-2 mths?
> This vital for me as i need to plan ahead on renting out 1 of our house and selling 1 of our cars. THanks


I would think the 1-2 months would be about right HOWEVER, no one here knows your situation and can make such life changing decisions for you and your family as immigration is the final say of when your application will be completed. They really do try to stick to their timeline for your region. Contact the department and see what their average times for processing are.


----------



## missjaay

Thanks, Apheria!

No I haven't file for 820 visa yet.. plan to do so at about Xmas to beat the fee increase 

It's such a painful ordeal to be on the phone to IMMI waiting and waiting to get through to a human being.. But I'll definitely bug them once my application is received by the Perth office..

Btw, your reply sent me a brainwave - I had to submit my receipt for medicals for my student visa application, and I scanned a copy for my own records. With this scanned copy, I suppose I can put it in with my 820 application documents? Possibly this can help "pair up" my medicals and application??



Apheria said:


> Hello, so I guess my first question for you would be, have you already filed for your visa? and if not you run the risk of them not being able to pair your medical assessments up with your future application. REST ASSURED that you would not be the first person to do their medical assessment prior to their application being submitted. When I did my medical assessment, I had submitted my application, but had yet to get a confirmation that I had a CO/file number. The medical place I went to said they would not do medicals on me without an application being filed, as they had received many complaints about person's applications and med checks not pairing up at the immigration office.
> When submitting your application, include the checklist and I would put your completion date of those medical documents and where you had them completed. After your receive a receipt from your CO stating that they have your application, you then you can call the department IMMI and see if they have linked all your documents in the computer, it can take some time, but usually within their time frames (or so I was told when I followed up on my application) once you have those on your file, like you said, filing for a different visa, those assessments will be good for a year, and they will link them together with any application you apply for. I think you'll be okay, but bug them if you need to as Feb 2013 is close! Hope that helps! and sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## Apheria

missjaay said:


> Thanks, Apheria!
> 
> No I haven't file for 820 visa yet.. plan to do so at about Xmas to beat the fee increase
> 
> It's such a painful ordeal to be on the phone to IMMI waiting and waiting to get through to a human being.. But I'll definitely bug them once my application is received by the Perth office..
> 
> Btw, your reply sent me a brainwave - I had to submit my receipt for medicals for my student visa application, and I scanned a copy for my own records. With this scanned copy, I suppose I can put it in with my 820 application documents? Possibly this can help "pair up" my medicals and application??


Absolutely! Anything that will help them link the two. And yes I understand talking to them.. It is a bit much especially if its long distance. I live in Perth now but did mine through the Washington DC office so it was a pain. Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## nemesis

Apheria said:


> I would think the 1-2 months would be about right HOWEVER, no one here knows your situation and can make such life changing decisions for you and your family as immigration is the final say of when your application will be completed. They really do try to stick to their timeline for your region. Contact the department and see what their average times for processing are.


Okay, so i guess i have to wait. 
Has been follow up quite a while and i guess they're just try to clear up all the back logs.


----------



## idlebrain

Hi Friends,
I have applied for 457. Status on site is as below:

04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
10/12/2012 Further information required 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

Now I'm more worried. Does anybody experienced similar message?Please share. I'm really tensed...


----------



## CollegeGirl

idlebrain said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 457. Status on site is as below:
> 
> 04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding
> 10/12/2012 Further information required
> 24/12/2012 Further medical results referred
> 24/12/2012 Further medical results referred
> 
> Now I'm more worried. Does anybody experienced similar message?Please share. I'm really tensed...


Having your medical results referred is fairly common. It just means that there was something they felt should be looked at further. It's definitely not an indication you're going to be denied, but it does mean there will be additional time taken to process your application. From what I've seen recently, it's been taking 4-8 weeks for referred medicals to be processed, so you can expect your application to potentially take that much longer than it would have otherwise.


----------



## nemesis

Dear friends,

Following are my wife's health assessment status:-
15/05/2012 Health requirements outstanding
15/05/2012 Medical examination required	
29/11/2012 Further medical results received
29/11/2012 Further medical results received
15/05/2012 HIV blood test required

Medical report has been done on 29/11/2012 and submitted on same date based on e-health. Almost 2 months now, no news yet.
I thought the medical results shall indicate the HIV blood test but seems like they didn't update the system.
Secondly, medical results given quite sometimes now but still indicate medical received. Does that mean our result still yet to be review?!?


----------



## Nelly87

Had my medicals today, anxiously awaiting results now - anyone have an estimate of how long that takes?

Did mine onshore in Melbourne and though including waiting time it took 2,5 hours it runs smoothly like a well oiled machine. The doctors and nurses were VERY nice and we all had fun hearing everyone mispronounce my name one by one, haha. I hope the results will be as positive as the experience!


----------



## Nelly87

Oh and a question... I picked up something in this thread about having to send DIAC your unopened results... so I can't even see my own results before I send them in? I'd kinda like to know if they found something because to my best knowledge I am healthy and am kind of OCD about knowing my health status... I've never had a chest xray for instance so I'm kinda curious....


----------



## KS77

Nelly87 said:


> Oh and a question... I picked up something in this thread about having to send DIAC your unopened results... so I can't even see my own results before I send them in? I'd kinda like to know if they found something because to my best knowledge I am healthy and am kind of OCD about knowing my health status... I've never had a chest xray for instance so I'm kinda curious....


My partner didn't even get his. They sent them direct from Medibank Melbourne to DIAC. Worst was DIAC didn't confirm they received them so we waited about a month before following up. 
IMHO I'd like to think they might mention anything of concern to you at the appointment. They did mention a couple of things for him.


----------



## Nelly87

Thanks for your quick response! No concerns were expressed or comments made during the appointment so I'm hoping that's a good sign! I haven't applied for the visa yet (will in 2 weeks) so I'm not sure if they even can send my results through to DIAC - they also indicated (at the first/paperwork counter) that they would send me *something* (a question along the lines of "is this the address we can send to?") and I was too nervous (needles) to be sharp enough to ask "Send what?"


----------



## Apheria

Really if there were any concerns as far as your medical history they MUST disclose this to you, so don't worry. And DO NOT OPEN the envelope it will only delay your visa and potentionally you may have to resend the results via them and they may charge you a fee for having to do so. It's just not worth it. If you healthy then don't be nervous. I know easier said then done when someone is holding information about you. You can always ask the medical place if there was anything discovered and see if they will directly tell you but other than that, just wait. I know it's not reassuring but just don't want you to open them and then having a delay. You really be anxious then!


----------



## KS77

Nelly87 said:


> Thanks for your quick response! No concerns were expressed or comments made during the appointment so I'm hoping that's a good sign! I haven't applied for the visa yet (will in 2 weeks) so I'm not sure if they even can send my results through to DIAC - they also indicated (at the first/paperwork counter) that they would send me *something* (a question along the lines of "is this the address we can send to?") and I was too nervous (needles) to be sharp enough to ask "Send what?"


Ahh that makes sense. We did our medicals a week after submitting the application. Good Luck!


----------



## Apheria

Nelly87 said:


> Thanks for your quick response! No concerns were expressed or comments made during the appointment so I'm hoping that's a good sign! I haven't applied for the visa yet (will in 2 weeks) so I'm not sure if they even can send my results through to DIAC - they also indicated (at the first/paperwork counter) that they would send me *something* (a question along the lines of "is this the address we can send to?") and I was too nervous (needles) to be sharp enough to ask "Send what?"


Haha, you poor thing, as far as sending them in prior If you have them in hand it is best to wait till you have an acknowledgement of some sort from them they have your visa, I have read a couple horror stories on this forum even of DIAC misplacing them because they couldn't match them directly to a file since no visa had been submitted. Now some of those stories people later came back to say they after several weeks finally had them found and paired with their visa. Just sounds like to me it's not worth the haste and just mail them in with your application.


----------



## Nelly87

Thanks guys! I shall leave the envelope closed (and stare at it lots, LOL). But I will be calling the clinic haha I DIDN'T LET YOU NEEDLE ME TO STAY IN THE DARK  the visa is more important but I haven't been checked this thoroughly in a long time so I can't help but be curious! 

Any estimate on how long it can take to get the results?


----------



## bradsterusa

I was a bit scared at the medical clinic they sent me to for my medicals, it was in a shady part of town, in an old run down building,...........the things we do for love LMFAO


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> I was a bit scared at the medical clinic they sent me to for my medicals, it was in a shady part of town, in an old run down building,...........the things we do for love LMFAO


Where did you do yours? In Chicago? because I know when I went there I was shocked that they were panel doctors, I couldn't believe it!! I intend to say something to immigration about it but only after the grant of the visa as I don't want to bring them into question before that.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

Mine was in Miami Florida lol


----------



## Apheria

Nelly87 said:


> Thanks guys! I shall leave the envelope closed (and stare at it lots, LOL). But I will be calling the clinic haha I DIDN'T LET YOU NEEDLE ME TO STAY IN THE DARK  the visa is more important but I haven't been checked this thoroughly in a long time so I can't help but be curious!
> 
> Any estimate on how long it can take to get the results?


Honestly they never gave me said "results" I think they only use them for information, if your healthy you will prob never hear anything about them. Only if there is an issue they need clarified or needs further testing will they let you know.


----------



## philipg

kttykat said:


> Where did you do yours? In Chicago? because I know when I went there I was shocked that they were panel doctors, I couldn't believe it!! I intend to say something to immigration about it but only after the grant of the visa as I don't want to bring them into question before that.
> 
> Kttykat


Please let DIAC know. They take feedback from applicants very seriously.
It's in the interest of all Australians that dodgy doctors or even the appearance of anything less than professional, is highlighted to the Australian government.


----------



## philipg

Nelly87 said:


> Thanks guys! I shall leave the envelope closed (and stare at it lots, LOL). But I will be calling the clinic haha I DIDN'T LET YOU NEEDLE ME TO STAY IN THE DARK  the visa is more important but I haven't been checked this thoroughly in a long time so I can't help but be curious!
> 
> Any estimate on how long it can take to get the results?


Nelly, you will not know the results. You will have to repeat the medical checks for your own benefit.
The panel doctor normally sends the results directly to the DIAC office of the country you're applying through.
The only way you'll know that your checks were positive, is if your application is not approved.


----------



## Apheria

philipg said:


> Please let DIAC know. They take feedback from applicants very seriously.
> It's in the interest of all Australians that dodgy doctors or even the appearance of anything less than professional, is highlighted to the Australian government.


Might be a good idea, as I lived in Indiana, and there are no panel doctors there, I had to either go to Kentucky or Illinois. After Google mapping the Chicago doc, I made my appointment in Kentucky. It does look dodgy! Might be worth it to future peeps to let DIAC know that its in a less than favorable area.


----------



## Nelly87

Great, I just got my Medibank envelope and now I don't know if I should open it to see if they request further testing (with sealed results inside) or leave it closed


----------



## kttykat

Nelly87 said:


> Great, I just got my Medibank envelope and now I don't know if I should open it to see if they request further testing (with sealed results inside) or leave it closed


DO NOT OPEN IT!
I hope by the tongue sticking out you were joking 
Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

Apheria said:


> Might be a good idea, as I lived in Indiana, and there are no panel doctors there, I had to either go to Kentucky or Illinois. After Google mapping the Chicago doc, I made my appointment in Kentucky. It does look dodgy! Might be worth it to future peeps to let DIAC know that its in a less than favorable area.


Yeah, I plan to ask DIAC about this. The panel Doctors I saw in Chicago was a really suspect set up, their xray machine looked like something from a museum etc. There are two places to go in Chicago, I don't know what the other one is like. Kentucky seemed like a wise choice by you. There are none in Wisconsin either.

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87

kttykat said:


> DO NOT OPEN IT!
> I hope by the tongue sticking out you were joking
> Kttykat


I had just expected the envelope to have something on it saying "Only for DIAC" or something... if it wasn't for this forum I would have never known!


----------



## Nelly87

PS I had read I would get my results in a sealed yellow envelope... My envelope is white, looks like it suffered abuse in the mail and my address is a sticker I had to write my own address on atthe clinic... it just doesn't look the part, hence my hesitation. I had expected such important test results to be, you know, double sealed or in some sort of impressive envelope... But I realize I am weird!

It just looks like the kind of envelope with regular mail that might be a referral. What if it is a referral or contains one?


----------



## philipg

Nelly87 said:


> It just looks like the kind of envelope with regular mail that might be a referral. What if it is a referral or contains one?


Essentially, while you pay for the medical checks, the results belong to DIAC.
Should the assessors find a broken seal or envelope, they will request you repeat the checks, at your expense, or worse, reject the application.

The checks won't contain a referral. Suppress your curiosity 
You'll know when your application is approved.


----------



## Laegil

Nelly87 said:


> PS I had read I would get my results in a sealed yellow envelope... My envelope is white, looks like it suffered abuse in the mail and my address is a sticker I had to write my own address on atthe clinic... it just doesn't look the part, hence my hesitation. I had expected such important test results to be, you know, double sealed or in some sort of impressive envelope... But I realize I am weird!
> 
> It just looks like the kind of envelope with regular mail that might be a referral. What if it is a referral or contains one?


Hey,
when I got my results back (in Australia) they were in the small white envelope that I had to write my details on INSIDE an A4 envelope that looked like regular mail.
If it is the same in your case you can open the big envelope and find the small one inside saying DO NOT OPEN. It is pretty easy to determine, just feel around a bit. However if you are unsure don't do it. Oh yeah and of course don't open the actually sealed envelope! It should be sealed with some sort of tape.


----------



## Nelly87

Thanks for the clear description! Yeah I'm just going to leave it. I'm so confused. My envelope is small, half of A4.

I called Medibank and they were very helpful (not). Lady practically barked at me "IT SAYS DO NOT OPEN, SO DO NOT OPEN"... except it *doesn't *say "do not open". Nowhere on my envelope does it say anything, just my address - no "do not open". Now I'm really confused.

I'm just gonna leave it. Whatever. If it says something I should have read before applying I'm sure DIAC will send it back to me after opening it.


----------



## philipg

Nelly87 said:


> I'm just gonna leave it. Whatever. If it says something I should have read before applying I'm sure DIAC will send it back to me after opening it.


The panel doctors are generally pretty good. I've had experience with two practices and both times, the doctors were professional and knew exactly what DIAC requires.

They have many patients who go through the medical check process, so they're usually very experienced. One morning when I was with my fiance, the only patients the doctors seemed to have, were prospective emigrants.

You can be fairly certain then, that DIAC will find your doctor's report gives the Aus govt the information they're looking for, so you don't need to open your envelope.


----------



## Nelly87

philipg said:


> The panel doctors are generally pretty good. I've had experience with two practices and both times, the doctors were professional and knew exactly what DIAC requires.
> 
> They have many patients who go through the medical check process, so they're usually very experienced. One morning when I was with my fiance, the only patients the doctors seemed to have, were prospective emigrants.
> 
> You can be fairly certain then, that DIAC will find your doctor's report gives the Aus govt the information they're looking for, so you don't need to open your envelope.


Good point  I rest my case, haha.


----------



## AJ67

I did my medicals in Gothenburg,Sweden yesterday,with Dr R.S.
Such an awesome doctor! Made me feel very relaxed and he and his office has been very quick in replying to e-mails I sent them.
I don´t know what the cost for medicals,x-ray and HIV-test are in other countries,as I don´t really know who sets the pricetags.
Is it the panel doctors office OR aussie immigration?? Anyone got a clue?
We have a very good & CHEAP medical system here in Sweden so to us swedes the cost is shocking!! 800 dollars ( 5.200 SEK).
I already know there was nothing on the x-ray.No TBC or anything.
The doc said he´ll get the HIV-result within a week & then he´ll send it all to Berlin in a recommended envelope.I doubt I´m HIV-positive
He expected it to be another week until the medicals arrive in Berlin.
I´ll get a TR-number from the doc´s office after they sent it so that I can track it to Berlin.
I´ve had lower back surgery (2008) but the surgeon cleared my health after 6 months. 
I brought a fresh statement from him with me to the panel doctor,as advised.
However,I wish I didn´t list what medication I´m on for my muscle pain,because they wouldn´t know if I hadn´t listed it (as advised in the form). 
That´s the only thing I´m stressing a little bit about but hoping I´ll be fine anyway.
At least I was being honest.That should count for something and if it wasn´t for that big scar on my back,no one would know anything about it.
Dr R.S. was great and walked me right through what he was doing and he was very professional and thorough.
The exam was over in less than half an hour.
If anyone is going to the panel doctor in Gbg and has any questions,feel free to contact me and I´ll tell you what I can.


----------



## Apheria

Ya 800 dollars is a bit of a shock! I paid 550 for myself and my son total! I wasn't asked for a HIV test. I did have an X-ray. I only had one contact with my panel doctors office. I made the appointment, showed up with all my info and they took care if the rest, even called one of my specialist (I'm type 1 diabetic ) and got further info on my behalf.

Well I'm sure all will be good for you, and yes being honest is always better especially on health matters that are very trivial. Surgeries, medication usually don't throw any flags UNLESS you have a chronic condition that could cost the Healthcare scheme in Australia a disproportional amount of money. Things like cancer meds, dialysis, the need for monthly blood transfusions etc. HIV now a days isn't looked to as a health burden because the meds for it are relatively old and have grown cheaper. But in saying that is still a public health risk and would need careful review of how genuine the relationship really is. Anyways. Good luck!


----------



## bradsterusa

My Medical Checks

Date:Nov. 2012
Location:Miami Florida 
Clinic Name:Airport Medical Clinic
Cost $450.00 USD

That included all tests and the xrays


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> My Medical Checks
> 
> Date:Nov. 2012
> Location:Orlando Florida
> Clinic Name:Airport Medical Clinic
> Cost $450.00 USD
> 
> That included all tests and the xrays


$390 all up for medical in Chicago but I wasn't really impressed by the facility. You get what you pay for.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

Oh and it took them 2 weeks to send in the results and we weren't happy about that. 

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> Oh and it took them 2 weeks to send in the results and we weren't happy about that.
> 
> Kttykat


Took Them Forever to get mine to DC as well, meds done on Nov 14th not acknowledged by DC till Dec 3


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> Took Them Forever to get mine to DC as well, meds done on Nov 14th not acknowledged by DC till Dec 3


Oh well at least I could have cashed checks near there if I had needed to 

My fellow Americans will know what I mean by that 

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

I Think the neiborhood I was sent to for medical testing was XXX, Liquor Store, Pawn Shop, Gun Shop, Check Cash, rinse and repeat over and over again LOL


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> I Think the neiborhood I was sent to for medical testing was XXX, Liquor Store, Pawn Shop, Gun Shop, Check Cash, rinse and repeat over and over again LOL


You have got to wonder how they pick these panel doctors, I drove around for 15 minutes thinking that this can't be right, how could a medical center be here, but it was in an old old building.

Kttykat


----------



## AJ67

OMG...the price and quality of the exam,panel doctors and facilities sure seem to vary a lot from country to country! 
In Sweden we are advised to go to panel doctors in either Gothenburg or Stockholm.
I have no idea what it´s like in Stockholm but swedish hospitals hold pretty high standard,in general.
I googled the panel doctor last night,out of curiousity..lol Quite impressive  
I went to Carlanderska and it´s an old castle looking building.Very cool!
I hope we all pass our medical exams and get our visas soon!!!
We fkn deserve it!! Being stuck online like this..far,far away from our partners like this...
I´m online with my partner as I write this! He´s 10 hrs ahead of me so there´s always one of us being tired...lol  
Thank God for computers though,even though we can´t use skype. 
Our service home in Oz is crap because Telstras service is no good where we live,up the mountains.
So I´ll take whatever little time I can get with my man.
It´s all worth it because I love him so much! Can´t wait until we´re united and can start our new life together,getting married and all <3


----------



## Laegil

Wow, that's a huge variation in price!

I did mine December 2012 in the recommended Medibank office in Sydney and it was 330 Dollars for HIV test, X-rays and general health assessment. They were pretty organized there I must say, I was basically sent from room to room and never had to wait for more than 2, 3 minutes. On the other hand if I had had any medical issues that I had needed to discuss with the doctor (e.g. explaining a long medical history or something like that) I don't think they would have had time for that.


----------



## AJ67

Received an e-mail from the panel doctor today,saying my medicals are on their way from Sweden to Berlin.  
I had my medicals done this past thursday and was told the results of the HIV-test would take 1 week and then all documents would be sent to Berlin,but they already had the (negative) result after only a few days. YAY!!
They move quick and I´m very happy about that!
I got a TR-number so I can track down the documents to Berlins office.


I asked the dr who sets the price tags of the exams; immigrations or the panel doctors office,and was told each medical office sets the price themselves. I suspected that was the case but now I know. 
I sure paid a lot at the exam;800 AUD (5200 SEK) but it´s done and everything went smoothly. 
I can´t praise dr R.S. enough.Anyone checking back on this thread in the future have nothing to fear if Carlanderska sjukhuset in Gothenburg is where you need to be examined.
Just send ihc a message (international health center,it´s on the list of panel doctors on immi.gov´s page) and the dr will respond asap to you. Don´t sit at home by the computer and stress over things,send an e-mail.
Keep in mind that you can only send e-mails,not call them!

Also please keep in mind that if you have a medical condition/history,you need documents from the doctors that treated you (specialists) to bring with you to the exam. This is very important and will save you money.
Your panel dr will tell you what immigrations dr need to know to assess your medical history. 
That way you might not need to have further medical checks after the initial exam.

Now the rest is up to Berlin and I guess the dr´s in Sydney deciding what they think about my back condition..to be continued! 
Have a lovely day,all!!


----------



## Kantata

I did my medical/x-ray ahead of time so I could submit them with my onshore 820 application. I called the doc in Armidale who is the panel doctor for our area, and got an appointment for the next week. Then I rang the radiology clinic and got an appointment for my x-ray the day before the medical. I was actually quite surprised they were able to accomodate me. I guess I'm used to waiting times in Ontario being pretty horrendous!

My x-ray was done on Feb. 6th and cost $110 AUD. I was not allowed to take the results with me, I had to come in the next morning on my way to the medical appointment to grab them. My medical was done Feb. 7th and cost $198 AUD. When I first called last month to get some information on costs and timeframes, the receptionist told me that "they might want you to do bloodwork" and it would cost an additional $40. This didn't turn out to be true; they DID do bloodwork and it didn't cost any extra. My total cost was $318 AUD. I got to keep the CD with my x-ray and a neat little program that allows you to view it on your computer.

Because my results were submitted to Medibank, I had a certified copy made of the receipt I was given for my medical, and I included that with my visa application as proof that the medical had been undertaken. I was advised to do this by the medical receptionist. I also included the original paper from the radiology clinic with my x-ray results on it (I made a copy for my records as I figured immigration would want the original more than I did) with my visa application, as proof that my x-ray had also been undertaken.

The medical was pretty straightforward, like most people have said. I printed off forms 26 and 180 and brought them with me to my appointments, filling out the first sections beforehand. They measured my height and weight, had me do a little eye exam (glasses on, thank god), took two vials of blood, did a urinalysis on the spot (I had to drink some extra water before I left the house, I REALLY can't "go" on demand!). That was all with the nurse. The stuff with the doctor was even shorter; he checked my retinas, looked in my ears and mouth, felt the back of my neck and under my arms, felt my abdomen, listened to my breathing and heartbeat, and that was it. I didn't even have to take any clothes off!

And a note to any women who are undertaking their medicals and are nervous; there is no gynaecological exam involved whatsoever. You do not need to take off any clothing. If you are under 40, a breast exam is not part of the medical, unless there is some apparent need for one. Then the doctor can recommend it, but the choice is still yours. You have the right to bring a chaperone with you to be present during the exam. The only time I took off any clothes was during the chest x-ray, and I only had to take off my shirt and bra. They gave me a crinkly blue paper gown to wear for the two minutes it took to take the x-ray. I know a lot of people are nervous about going to doctors, and I've always been nervous around male doctors in particular, but there is really nothing to worry about. It's simple, quick and professional.

...even when the nurse loses your vein and has to dig around with the needle to find it again... >.<


----------



## MarcusAurelius

I was very surprised to read about some people not having to take off their clothes for the visa medical.

Was this something that any of you other on-shore applicants experienced?


----------



## Kantata

Interesting, MarcusAurelius! After I read your post I dug up the "instructions to panel physicians" pdf and read "...a full head to toe examination of all major systems and extremities and mental health assessment. This will require that all clothing should be removed, with the exception of underwear."

I must've missed that bit when I read it the first time! Guess I got a pretty laid-back doc.


----------



## MarcusAurelius

Kantata said:


> Interesting, MarcusAurelius! After I read your post I dug up the "instructions to panel physicians" pdf and read "...a full head to toe examination of all major systems and extremities and mental health assessment. This will require that all clothing should be removed, with the exception of underwear."
> 
> I must've missed that bit when I read it the first time! Guess I got a pretty laid-back doc.


And you weren't the only one, there's another person with a similar story at page 6 or 7 who went to Sydney MediBank.

Interesting.



Patriot_In_Oz said:


> ...You then are sent to the chest x-ray room. You sign paperwork and then it's very quick and you only need to take off your shirt not everything, put on the gown and then get the x-ray done with is a few seconds longs. Change back into your shirt and you're off.
> 
> You then go and wait to be called for the urinalysis. Standard pee in a cup. Then they take your height and weight and conduct a basis vision test. I wear glasses and wore them for the test. Cover one eye read the line, cover the other and read it backwards.
> 
> You then go and wait for your name to be called for the blood draw. Phlebotomists usually cannot find a vein in my arm which I then have to be stuck in my hand which is more painful. I also often pass out after being stuck. The guy who drew blood from me was absolutely excellent. He found a vein in my arm and it was over in an instant. He talked to me and gave me time to recover and I did not pass out.
> 
> You then wait in a room down the hall to see a physician. You go back in the room and he checks your eyes, throat, ears. Checks your heart and lungs then blood pressure. He then tapped on my stomach which apparently is checking for liver and kidney problems.
> 
> I signed the paperwork and he explained that I'd receive the results within 10 working days and not to open them just to submit them with my application. All done!
> 
> I am submitting our application in 5 weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tomberli

Hi everyone. I recently submitted my Partner Visa to the Berlin office. I got an email asking me to arrange my medicals but when I called the Panel Doctor in Zürich I was surprised to find out the whole thing would cost 455.- SFr plus another 160.- SFr for a courier to Berlin. In total, thats about 650.- AUD, which seems rather a lot, especially the courier part. Does anyone know about the cost of health checks in Germany? Because I got the feeling I could probably combine the whole thing with a trip to Munich and still have it cheaper!


----------



## AJ67

tomberli said:


> Hi everyone. I recently submitted my Partner Visa to the Berlin office. I got an email asking me to arrange my medicals but when I called the Panel Doctor in Zürich I was surprised to find out the whole thing would cost 455.- SFr plus another 160.- SFr for a courier to Berlin. In total, thats about 650.- AUD, which seems rather a lot, especially the courier part. Does anyone know about the cost of health checks in Germany? Because I got the feeling I could probably combine the whole thing with a trip to Munich and still have it cheaper!


Tomberli,check the list of panel doctors in Germany and drop them an e-mail and ask for a price of medical exam etc. 
You´ll find the list on immi.gov´s page..type paneldoctors in the searchbar.
(That search bar is excellent when you try to find things and get lost...lol )
The costs obviously varies a lot! I can´t say if it´s allowed to take the exam in another country than where you live. 
Perhaps one of the forums moderators,Mark Grantham,who´s also a migrant agent can answer your questions? 
Hopefully he´ll see this and can give you advice. Best of luck!


----------



## grozzy

Medical examinations can fluctuate a lot between providers. In some countries there are several options so its worth contacting IMMI to find the authorised providers and then ring around.


----------



## Kantata

Ha, update for you all. I just received a bill in the mail from Laverty Pathology; I appear to owe them $30 AUD for that bloodwork that I thought I didn't have to pay for. I wonder if I have to tell immigration that I have outstanding debt(s) to an Australian company(s) now.


----------



## louiseb

heres the link to all the panel doctors for all countries, this is the official AU immi departments list.
Contact Us
I know it says contact us but click on this and you will find an alphabetical list.


----------



## bashishot

So I had my medical exam done on Valentine's Day just outside of Boston, MA. Nice office, nice doctor and they seemed knowledgeable about the visa medicals. I went into an office (like...an office office with a desk and chair) and she asked me a bunch of questions, checked my blood pressure, had me read a line on an eye chart, checked my breathing and thyroid and that was it. They also took my height/weight (WITH BOOTS ON! Who does that?!) 

After that, I went to the hospital for blood work and xray. That was it. Kind of a strange and expensive medical exam. It was $525 which included $50 for Efiling. Hopefully I checked out to be healthy!


----------



## bashishot

MarcusAurelius said:


> I was very surprised to read about some people not having to take off their clothes for the visa medical.
> 
> Was this something that any of you other on-shore applicants experienced?


I didn't remove anything except my shirt for the chest xray.


----------



## Apheria

bashishot said:


> So I had my medical exam done on Valentine's Day just outside of Boston, MA. Nice office, nice doctor and they seemed knowledgeable about the visa medicals. I went into an office (like...an office office with a desk and chair) and she asked me a bunch of questions, checked my blood pressure, had me read a line on an eye chart, checked my breathing and thyroid and that was it. They also took my height/weight (WITH BOOTS ON! Who does that?!)
> 
> After that, I went to the hospital for blood work and xray. That was it. Kind of a strange and expensive medical exam. It was $525 which included $50 for Efiling. Hopefully I checked out to be healthy!


Not really expensive, right on mark with other health offices around the country, since you paying for it privately, they could hit your for a lot harder, but I think they do keep it in check because they want to be panel doctors. Ya, and lets hope your BMI isn't high due to the boots, haha


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> Not really expensive, right on mark with other health offices around the country, since you paying for it privately, they could hit your for a lot harder, but I think they do keep it in check because they want to be panel doctors. Ya, and lets hope your BMI isn't high due to the boots, haha


Haha I asked her to take 10lbs off for the boots but she didn't find that as funny as I did! And I say expensive because they told me $475 initially and when I got there, they said $50 more to Efile. You are right though, it could be much worse!


----------



## AJ67

How and where do I track down my medical results to know they have been received in Berlin?
The panel doctor sent me the TR number when he sent the results to Berlin. 
As expected I´ve heard nothing from Berlin (not that I expected it either...)
I sent Berlin an e-mail asking if I had a case officer since I was asked to do my medicals and aussie police check,but heard nothing...same as with most of you here.
I wish there was somewhere we could air how ignorant applicants are being treated when it comes to waiting for acknowledgement.
Publicly,not here..but so that people in Oz realise how this system works.
My partners family & our aussie friends are shocked how the system works.They had no idea.
Everyones reaction is that they (immi/gov) want your money but leave you hanging for months and your whole life is on hold.
My partner isn´t well,but not sick enough so I can get a visa because of it.
And here I am stuck on the other side of the world,unable to help him out with the daily chores and support him the best I can... 
Not everyone is wealthy and can travel back and forth while waiting. We´re certainly not. We gotta suck it up and try to stay positive...this is not one of my better moments though.Missing my partner,our puppy,my stepsons,our granddaughter,his family and my friends like crazy right now..ok,rant over...sorry...


----------



## Apheria

Hey AJ67, 

Yes, wish there was a better way to make people here in OZ understand. Very few Australians understand the immigration process, and are very surprised when the subject comes up in conversations. The months of waiting, never giving the status of your application. The struggle to get a complete application, and then "patiently" wait. The cost involved, I mean I moved myself, husband and two children, plane tickets alone was 8,000 US ( one had to have a round trip due to visitation arrangements with prior partner) But ya, we are definitely not rich, took us 5 years of saving and then we could submit our app, and buy tickets. Keep strong, and I pray that you get a answer soon and can be reunited with your loved ones.


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> Hey AJ67,
> 
> Yes, wish there was a better way to make people here in OZ understand. Very few Australians understand the immigration process, and are very surprised when the subject comes up in conversations. The months of waiting, never giving the status of your application. The struggle to get a complete application, and then "patiently" wait. The cost involved, I mean I moved myself, husband and two children, plane tickets alone was 8,000 US ( one had to have a round trip due to visitation arrangements with prior partner) But ya, we are definitely not rich, took us 5 years of saving and then we could submit our app, and buy tickets. Keep strong, and I pray that you get a answer soon and can be reunited with your loved ones.


You sound like me. We have been putting everything on hold for 5 years just in case we move back to Australia and finally that time has come. I think what may have Australians thinking it's an easy process is that (to me) it seems like they are encouraging more and more people to come over yet it takes such a long time to get a visa but they don't hear about that part. I know for people coming to the US, it's also a long process, but I wonder if other countries in Europe or Asia take just as long.


----------



## AJ67

Apheria,thank you! No one understands it better than people in similar situation.
At least we can give advice to others travelling to Oz in the future.
Once we get our visas this will be in the past,thank God! 
Best of luck to you and your family!

Bashishot,I understand that it´s a long process to get permanent residence here in Sweden too. 
Most are refugees and we read about 9 year old kids being kicked out of 
the country with their families even though they´ve been here since they were 2 years old,
I know coming here as a partner to a swede takes a couple of years too.
I´m not really familiar with full details of how it works here though but it takes a fair while from what I´ve heard from people in similar situation.
I believe the immigration system in a lot of countries is truly fkd...that´s my opinion. 
I understand they need to be thorough,I have no problem with that.
As a matter of fact I think it´s great! It´s the lack of efficiency I don´t understand. I´d like things to run smoothly...lol
There´s a lot of paperpushing and money exchange going on but the politicians calling the shots forget the fact that there are REAL people affected by this.


----------



## philipg

There are two ways of looking at immigration departments.

First, it's the individuals and their families who choose to migrate.
The individuals pay a fee for their migration application, and expect a service for the fee.

Then, the respective governments try to assist according to their policies.
They are not obliged to let anyone into or out of the countries.

Ultimately, we make the choice to move, so we live with the consequences.
Governments have a responsibility to govern and the authority to affect our choices.
It's about the choices we make.


----------



## AJ67

Yes,Philip that is true.However we are all trying to get by in our daily lives here and if we can´t vent here on the board,where can we vent?

What I was relating to earlier was regarding not receiving answer to simple questions,acknowledgement and applicants receiving rude e-mails from their CO´s. I don´t understand that policy. 
A private owned company acting that way would be out of business pretty soon.
I still think immigration dept should think of applicants as human beings.
In general they don´t seem to be doing that in any country and that is sad.
The fact that most applicants are afraid of contacting their CO´s in case they will be punished with having their application put in the bottom of the pile says quite a bit,I´m afraid.
Anyway...cheers and good night from Sweden.Getting very late here now..


----------



## bashishot

I just posted a separate thread but maybe you guys in here can help me.

Does anyone have experience with their panel doctor E Filing? I was wondering how long it took for them to submit to DIAC. I had my exam done February 14th and wasn't sure if I should give the doctor a call to see if they had passed my information along. Thanks!


----------



## Apheria

Well I was under the impression that efile was near instant, emailed to a secure inbox that only the DIAC can acess. I however went to a clinic in KY( since there are none in IN) that was getting efile later that month, but they were great at updating me with a tracking number via the FedEx. And that only took three days, and I called a week after and immigration confirmed they had it. So if I was you I'd first call the doctors office, then call DIAC if your really wanting confirmation. Hope that helps.


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> Well I was under the impression that efile was near instant, emailed to a secure inbox that only the DIAC can acess. I however went to a clinic in KY( since there are none in IN) that was getting efile later that month, but they were great at updating me with a tracking number via the FedEx. And that only took three days, and I called a week after and immigration confirmed they had it. So if I was you I'd first call the doctors office, then call DIAC if your really wanting confirmation. Hope that helps.


I did end up calling the office and they said "Canada or Australia?" so I said Australia then she said everything is all set. She never asked my name or anything sooo....haha I will assume it has been sent.


----------



## philipg

AJ67 said:


> Yes,Philip that is true.However we are all trying to get by in our daily lives here and if we can´t vent here on the board,where can we vent?


Please, go ahead; have a good vent. 

That's a benefit of a forum like this, as you say.

At the least, you know that there are others experiencing the same woes as you.

All the best


----------



## SiteManager

ok, can anyone here please clarify if this is true or not ?

when one of my female friend took the the medical test today she said that as part of the check up, the doctor to ask her to take her clothes off completely bare (nude) ?


----------



## bashishot

SiteManager said:


> ok, can anyone here please clarify if this is true or not ?
> 
> when one of my female friend took the the medical test today she said that as part of the check up, the doctor to ask her to take her clothes off completely bare (nude) ?


I was not asked to do this. I only removed my shirt for the chest xray.


----------



## Apheria

SiteManager said:


> ok, can anyone here please clarify if this is true or not ?
> 
> when one of my female friend took the the medical test today she said that as part of the check up, the doctor to ask her to take her clothes off completely bare (nude) ?


I too was only asked to take my shirt off and then have a gown on, during the chest X-ray. When I sat down and talked with the doctor it was simple history, vital signs, she noted my tattoos, and about my type 1 diabetes, all the while I was fully dressed. But as I myself work in healthcare, each doctor has their own way of doing a physical. They can check the spine, feet, wounds, scars and ask questions they feel appropriate to get a clear medical history of the patient. Each MD has learned from different instructors but all comes down to what they think is relevant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, I agree with Apheria. They aren't required to ask you to remove your clothes, but they can, and they're only supposed to do an examination of your, um, female parts if there is something in your medical history or some symptom they see that makes them think there might be an issue. Not sure if you were saying that happened or not.


----------



## SiteManager

Ah OK, thanks for the clarification about the medical checkup procedure.

I guess she was bit of unlucky yesterday


----------



## piazzadoro

Hi guys, just a quick tip about the medical. Don't send the medical with the application, wait until they request it. I sent mine at the time of the application, and I only got a case officer 17 months after the application, so the medicals were expired, I had to redo them, so I've paid for the medicals twice ($360x2) which sucks!! It is valid for 1 year, the co can extend it for a further 6 months, but mine was still expired at the time of the decision.


----------



## Whitney

piazzadoro said:


> Hi guys, just a quick tip about the medical. Don't send the medical with the application, wait until they request it. I sent mine at the time of the application, and I only got a case officer 17 months after the application, so the medicals were expired, I had to redo them, so I've paid for the medicals twice ($360x2) which sucks!! It is valid for 1 year, the co can extend it for a further 6 months, but mine was still expired at the time of the decision.


Thanks for the tip. I just booked my medicals for next week but I only submitted my application about six weeks ago and they're estimating a 13 month wait right now. I had wondered how strict they are on the 12 month expiration because I'm sure I read on the immi website that applicants should get them done as soon as possible. Great to know the CO can extend the period but that's still cutting it a little close. I just want to get it all over with!


----------



## Laegil

The only problem is, they requested my medicals with the acknowledgement letter that I got two days after applying. So there really wasn't much point for me in waiting for them to request them (and I frontloaded them anyway). I think when you apply onshore they will mostly ask you for them straight away now.


----------



## Whitney

Laegil said:


> The only problem is, they requested my medicals with the acknowledgement letter that I got two days after applying. So there really wasn't much point for me in waiting for them to request them (and I frontloaded them anyway). I think when you apply onshore they will mostly ask you for them straight away now.


Laegil,

My acknowledgement letter said the same thing. It looked like a standard sheet they put in every letter and it covered a bunch of things including health and character checks. It encouraged me to complete my police clearance, health check, and Form 80 as soon as possible.

I hope they take that into account in processing time... Although, paying another $332 to redo my medicals would be a drop in a very large bucket!


----------



## bashishot

Whitney said:


> Laegil,
> 
> My acknowledgement letter said the same thing. It looked like a standard sheet they put in every letter and it covered a bunch of things including health and character checks. It encouraged me to complete my police clearance, health check, and Form 80 as soon as possible.
> 
> I hope they take that into account in processing time... Although, paying another $332 to redo my medicals would be a drop in a very large bucket!


I think the standard acknowledgement is different based on country. Mine said basically the same as yours but did not request the Form 80 and it had a case officer name listed on it.


----------



## Whitney

bashishot said:


> I think the standard acknowledgement is different based on country. Mine said basically the same as yours but did not request the Form 80 and it had a case officer name listed on it.


I imagine they would send a different letter for different types of visas too. Although, it surprises me that they ask Canadians for a Form 80 but not Americans. You and I both know how many differences and similarities our countries have but I would have expected the requirements for immigration character checks to be the same. Maybe it's simply to add to the mystery of the DIAC. I seriously have this Wizard of Oz Emerald City idea about the place...

And was your case officer actually named? My acceptance letter was signed with a position number instead of a name and I have been wondering if perhaps this is my case officer's ID.


----------



## bashishot

Whitney said:


> I imagine they would send a different letter for different types of visas too. Although, it surprises me that they ask Canadians for a Form 80 but not Americans. You and I both know how many differences and similarities our countries have but I would have expected the requirements for immigration character checks to be the same. Maybe it's simply to add to the mystery of the DIAC. I seriously have this Wizard of Oz Emerald City idea about the place...
> 
> And was your case officer actually named? My acceptance letter was signed with a position number instead of a name and I have been wondering if perhaps this is my case officer's ID.


The email I received had a file number, HAP ID, and the name of a case officer (not heard from him though). Haha it really is like the Wizard of Oz. You just never know what can happen!


----------



## frank44

please can one with seasonal allergic rhinitis fail the medical assessment.Thank you


----------



## bashishot

frank44 said:


> please can one with seasonal allergic rhinitis fail the medical assessment.Thank you


Isn't that hay fever which you can just take an over the counter for? I don't see why you would fail the test. I think they are mainly looking to see if people are going to be a drain on the gov't or trying to come there for healthcare, etc.


----------



## CollegeGirl

frank44 said:


> please can one with seasonal allergic rhinitis fail the medical assessment.Thank you


No, unless your case is really unusual I'd highly doubt that you have anything to worry about.


----------



## frank44

thank you all


----------



## frank44

thank you all


----------



## mcru

SiteManager said:


> ok, can anyone here please clarify if this is true or not ?
> 
> when one of my female friend took the the medical test today she said that as part of the check up, the doctor to ask her to take her clothes off completely bare (nude) ?


To me this seems a bit outrageous and has bothered me since you posted it. I finally i discovered why:

8.5 of this: http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

_Clinic facilities should protect the privacy and confidentiality of patients. Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for an x-ray and/or a full and appropriate medical examination. Applicants should be asked to remove street clothing (but underwear should remain on) and must be able to undress and dress in private. Applicants should have access to a changing room or curtained-off area, or be shielded by a privacy screen. A gown or sheet should be offered when the applicant needs to undress for the chest x-ray or physical examination. Female applicants should be sked to remove brassieres only for the purposes of and during a breast examination, if that is indicated._


----------



## philipg

That's definitely not right.

My fiance's medical was completely discreet and respectful.


----------



## CollegeGirl

mcru said:


> To me this seems a bit outrageous and has bothered me since you posted it. I finally i discovered why:
> 
> 8.5 of this: http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf
> 
> _Clinic facilities should protect the privacy and confidentiality of patients. Applicants must be requested to remove sufficient clothing for an x-ray and/or a full and appropriate medical examination. Applicants should be asked to remove street clothing (but underwear should remain on) and must be able to undress and dress in private. Applicants should have access to a changing room or curtained-off area, or be shielded by a privacy screen. A gown or sheet should be offered when the applicant needs to undress for the chest x-ray or physical examination. Female applicants should be sked to remove brassieres only for the purposes of and during a breast examination, if that is indicated._


I remember that, but I also remember they could request to do a gynecological examination if there was a reason to think that was warranted. I think it was in the guidelines I read that DIAC sends to the doctors as to how to do their examinations. Obviously you can't do such an examination with clothes on. But there'd have to be a reason they suspected there would be a problem... if there wasn't one, that's different, and yeah, I think I'd be complaining somewhere.


----------



## Piero_Zen

*Processing times*

Hi everyone !

As far as I am concerned, nothing wrong happened while visiting the panel doctor in France.

However, our medicals were received by the Health Department of Sydney on Feb 11 through postal mail, and though there is nothing outstanding with our health it's been now 4 weeks and we still don't have our files finalised.

We applied for a 175 visa.

Does anyone has an idea about the processing times ? I'm getting nuts waiting...


----------



## Whitney

I did my medicals today and it seemed like a very efficient process every time I saw a doctor/nurse/radiologist with waiting in between.

I booked an appointment online with the Perth medibank centre to do my medical exam, HIV test, and chest x-ray for my 820/801 visa application. The total cost was $332. 

When I arrived I had to take a number even though I had booked an appointment. Within a minute my number was called and I gave the girl my forms 26 and 160 and my passport. She asked a couple questions- am I pregnant, etc and then took my picture. She gave me a printed bit of paper with info about the HIV blood test and sent me to wait in the radiology waiting room. After two or three minutes there a woman brought me to a cubicle with two doors and asked me to remove all clothing from the waist up, including my necklace, and put on a gown. Once I had done that the door opened a crack and I was asked into the next room for my x-ray. I tied up my hair, signed one of the forms I had brought with me, and had my x-ray taken. Then I was back into my cubicle to get dressed, and then back to the general waiting room. 

After a substantial wait (30-40 minutes, I think), I was called through a door into the back offices where I was weighed, had my height measured, and tested for eye sight. She also asked if I knew why my blood would be drawn (for the HIV test). Then I went for a urine test which I think produces immediate results because the nurse said something to the effect of 'no problems there'. Then she brought me into a medical room to have my blood taken. Then I was back out into the waiting room for another 30 minutes.

When my name was called next it was by the doctor who brought me into her office and briefly asked about my medical history and if I had understood the forms that I had filled out before going to the appointment. She asked if I'd had any major illness, hospitalization, cancer, or surgery. Then she pulled a curtain and had me undress to bra and panties. She came in and looked in my eyes and ears, listened to my heart and lungs, felt my stomach (I'm not sure what she was looking for), felt the glands in my neck, and then has me lean forward and looked at my back.

And that was it. All of the staff was very friendly and chatty. My results will be submitted directly to the DIAC (I was given the option). All of the tests were what I expected they would be and it was far from invasive. There is quite a bit of waiting but I felt the staff all worked efficiently. I brought a book so I wasn't bothered by hanging out for a couple hours on a friday afternoon.

That was my experience... I hope it sheds some light for people who are wondering!


----------



## philipg

Whitney said:


> That was my experience... I hope it sheds some light for people who are wondering!


My fiance's experience was very similar Whitney.
Thank you for sharing.

In a way, it's an enjoyable process because
1. You get a sense of gratefulness that you're enjoying good health
2. It's one more step in the process of being together

I'm happy that your experience was professional and dignified


----------



## Kantata

Now I'm a little confused. When the panel doctor doing my exam was filling out his paperwork, he asked if I wanted to receive the results or if I wanted them made available to DIAC, and I said to submit them. This was February 7th, and my visa application was not submitted until February 13th. Today (March 12th) I received my medical results from Medibank in a sealed "Do Not Open" envelope.

Do I need to forward this envelope on to DIAC? I submitted a photocopy of the medical receipt with my 820 application, as it contained information on my medical and was also proof that it had been undertaken. I'm not sure I feel safe just assuming they already have access to the medical results through Medibank.

Is it possible that, because I submitted my application a few days after I did my medical, the medical results were never made available to DIAC? The doctor did ask me what office I intended to lodge my visa with and I told him Sydney. Cripes. I guess I better call DIAC tomorrow and see if they want this paper copy or if they already have access to my medical stuff.


----------



## Whitney

If you have your file number I would just send that envelope straight to immi. And of course, don't open the envelope.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kantata said:


> Now I'm a little confused. When the panel doctor doing my exam was filling out his paperwork, he asked if I wanted to receive the results or if I wanted them made available to DIAC, and I said to submit them. This was February 7th, and my visa application was not submitted until February 13th. Today (March 12th) I received my medical results from Medibank in a sealed "Do Not Open" envelope.
> 
> Do I need to forward this envelope on to DIAC? I submitted a photocopy of the medical receipt with my 820 application, as it contained information on my medical and was also proof that it had been undertaken. I'm not sure I feel safe just assuming they already have access to the medical results through Medibank.
> 
> Is it possible that, because I submitted my application a few days after I did my medical, the medical results were never made available to DIAC? The doctor did ask me what office I intended to lodge my visa with and I told him Sydney. Cripes. I guess I better call DIAC tomorrow and see if they want this paper copy or if they already have access to my medical stuff.


Did you do the medical exam in Australia, or offshore? I've read on this forum that it's common practice for you to get a copy sent to you when you do the exam onshore. You may want to check and see if that's what happened before you go sending it off to Immi. Don't open it yet, though, just in case.


----------



## Kantata

Definitely done onshore. I'm on hold with immi as we speak, patiently waiting my turn to ask if I should send it. I sure hope it's just a copy! I _really_ want to open it.


----------



## Kantata

Ungh. When I told the guy at immi that I was under the impression the medical results had already been submitted to DIAC, he said "that's not always the case, so it's in your best interest to forward that envelope on to us".

I also asked him, out of curiosity, what kind of timeframe there was between submitting your application and being assigned a C/O. He said in the neighbourhood of 14 months. When a C/O is assigned he said it usually takes about two weeks to make the decision on the visa, so I'm looking at about April, 2014. I guess I'll just settle in for the wait, and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## philipg

Kantata said:


> Do I need to forward this envelope on to DIAC? I submitted a photocopy of the medical receipt with my 820 application, as it contained information on my medical and was also proof that it had been undertaken. I'm not sure I feel safe just assuming they already have access to the medical results through Medibank.
> 
> Is it possible that, because I submitted my application a few days after I did my medical, the medical results were never made available to DIAC? The doctor did ask me what office I intended to lodge my visa with and I told him Sydney. Cripes. I guess I better call DIAC tomorrow and see if they want this paper copy or if they already have access to my medical stuff.


Hi Kantata

DIAC don't have access to your medical records. What's in the envelope, is what they're waiting for.
I assume it has your photos and passport number that the doctor has witnessed.
The forms 26 and 160 are what DIAC uses to assess your health status.

When you send the envelope, it will be identified and matched to your application. As Whitney said, don't open the envelope.
My fiance's medicals were submitted 2 months before the application and her visa was granted OK.

I understand how you feel. Once the medicals are in, the internal processes of DIAC are mysterious.
You wonder if all the members of the paperwork family will be united.

The process must work fine because DIAC issues thousands of grants each month. (Many on this forum will wonder though, because of the length of time it's taking.)


----------



## CollegeGirl

philipg said:


> Hi Kantata
> 
> DIAC don't have access to your medical records. What's in the envelope, is what they're waiting for.
> I assume it has your photos and passport number that the doctor has witnessed.
> The forms 26 and 160 are what DIAC uses to assess your health status.
> 
> When you send the envelope, it will be identified and matched to your application. As Whitney said, don't open the envelope.
> My fiance's medicals were submitted 2 months before the application and her visa was granted OK.
> 
> I understand how you feel. Once the medicals are in, the internal processes of DIAC are mysterious.
> You wonder if all the members of the paperwork family will be united.
> 
> The process must work fine because DIAC issues thousands of grants each month. (Many on this forum will wonder though, because of the length of time it's taking.)


I know I have seen Mark Northam tell an applicant here under similar circumstances that the envelope she received was almost certainly a copy for her. We can wait and hope that Mark weighs in, but Kantata, if I were you, I would contact the _doctor_ you saw to see if they sent you a copy rather than calling Immi. DIAC has no way to know what your doctor sent you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

(I would just say "send it to be on the safe side" but if my memory isn't faulty I think Mark said sending a second copy could confuse DIAC.)


----------



## philipg

CollegeGirl said:


> . . . the envelope she received was almost certainly a copy for her. . .


I wonder CollegeGirl, why the envelope has "Do Not Open" if it's meant to be a copy?
Having the envelope, gives the applicant the choice to submit the report separately or with the application.
I understand an applicant does not have access to the doctor's report.
Even though you pay for it, the medical information is for DIAC's eyes.

I understand too, that the medical information is assessed by a separate section within DIAC and is sometimes the reason for the slow progress.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It says "do not open" because it's a backup copy. She does not need to send it to Immi. See Mark's post (and others) in this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18318-medical-result-arrived.html#post78104


----------



## Kantata

Well, I just called the doctor who did the medical. He's a panel physician here in Armidale. I was told that they sent the paperwork off to Medibank and they have no way of knowing what happened after that point. The receptionist also told me that since I'm not a member of Medibank and don't have a card (?) I wouldn't be able to phone them for any information, as I'm not "on file" with them. Which seems odd, since they've obviously processed some paperwork for me. Surely they'd at least have me on record.

The envelope is on my dining room table in the meantime, ready to be mailed out. I'm going to make a call to Medibank and see if they have any answers for me. When I received my confirmation letter for the 820 application, it was just the generic "if you have not already submitted your medicals, police clearance, etc", so there was no confirmation from immigration having actually received those things.

Thank you all for your replies and advice, I'll do my best to get this sorted out and let you know what happened!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, Kantata, not trying to confuse the issue. Just trying to share what I've read here, and I trust Mark Northam's advice pretty implicitly. Let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## philipg

CollegeGirl said:


> It says "do not open" because it's a backup copy. She does not need to send it to Immi. See Mark's post (and others) in this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18318-medical-result-arrived.html#post78104


OK, thank you for the clarification


----------



## Kantata

All right! So, I called Medibank. They said the results were sent to immigration electronically, and what they sent me were the original results and the original paperwork. I am to hang onto that envelope and not open it, and wait to see if DIAC requests the original paperwork. She recommended not opening the envelope until I'm granted my partner visa, BUT, not to send it in unless immigration requests it.

Thank you all so much for your advice and suggestions. What say we all collaborate on a book about our immigration experiences? Could be enlightening to see just how hard it is to get any straight information from immigration. We could send them the first copy, signed by the whole forum, as a gift.


----------



## kool_boy

Hello there, I want to know about medical assessments for training visa 402. I had lodged the 402 visa in Adelaide on 17th Dec, 2012 and sent my medicals on 23rd Dec. Now it has been about 3 months since i sent my medical and when i contacted my case officer, she told me my medical has been referred for further clearance..
What does this mean?? How long will it take my medical to be finalized?? 
It has been one month since i have this status on my visa application.... my training starts from second week of April and still i don't have any news about my visa!!!
*PLEASE HELP ME !!!!*


----------



## CollegeGirl

"Referred" means your medicals have been sent to Global Health, where they will be scrutinized more closely. It's usually not a big deal, but it does delay things a bit - last I checked processing times there were 6-8 weeks, at least, for medicals referred for people applying for partner visas. We can hope that the type of visa makes a difference in how long it takes. That's something I can't answer.


----------



## Tahlia

Hi all, 
My partner is applying onshore for the 820/801 visa. We went to the Medibank HS office in Sydney last Wednesday afternoon and were very impressed by the efficient process. Even more impressed that we got the results back today! Not even a week's wait.
Just a tip to anyone trying to make an appointment, if you can't book it online (they only allow you to book for up to 7 days in advance), call them up. I didn't wait long on the phone and the lady was very pleasant and booked him in for 10 days in advance.


----------



## andie87

*ehealth medical*

Hi all,
my boyfriend and I are getting ready to apply for the de facto. He is English and I am aussie. We were looking into doing the medical soon (we cant apply until 1st June), but looking on the immi they now have this ehealth thing. And from what I understand we cant get the medical done until after we have sent our visa off and we receive a letter from them with a TRN??? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated
x andie


----------



## Tahlia

Hi Andie, 
Are you applying onshore? As I'm only familiar with the onshore process I'll assume that you are and answer accordingly.. It depends on whether you want to send in a decision ready application (i.e. a complete application, nothing missing with the hope that it will speed up the decision somewhat), or if you decide to lodge an incomplete application and wait for a case officer assigned to your application to ask for the health and character checks. 

Police checks and medicals are supposed to only be valid for one year, and given that the current average processing time for a temporary partner visa is 13-15 months, many advise that you wait to be requested for these forms so as to not run the risk of them expiring and having to do them again (money and time wasted). 

My partner is sending in a decision ready app and just got the health check done - we're putting the application in this week. So absolutely you can do the medical before you lodge the application, it just means that DIAC will not get an electronic copy of the results. After the medical, your partner will receive the original documents in the mail in a sealed envelope that mustn't be opened - needs to be sent as is to DIAC with your application. If the medical is done after the application is lodged, DIAC will get an electronic copy AND your partner will get a hard copy (which again, mustn't be opened in case DIAC wants it too). 

In any case, don't get the medicals or police checks done just yet. Wait until closer to your submission date and have a good think about the pros and cons of lodging a DRA. Oh and bear in mind that forms are due to change in April so just a warning if you've already started tackling the forms that they're likely to be invalid when you lodge in June!

Hope that info helps - sorry if you're applying offshore!
Tahlia


----------



## philipg

Tahlia said:


> Hi all,
> My partner is applying onshore for the 820/801 visa. We went to the Medibank HS office in Sydney last Wednesday afternoon and were very impressed by the efficient process. Even more impressed that we got the results back today! Not even a week's wait.
> Just a tip to anyone trying to make an appointment, if you can't book it online (they only allow you to book for up to 7 days in advance), call them up. I didn't wait long on the phone and the lady was very pleasant and booked him in for 10 days in advance.


I was in Medicare last week, asking questions in preparation for my fiance's (wife's) arrival.
Medicare staff were very helpful and interested in my circumstances.
They seemed very keen to assist.


----------



## samfisher

My spouse has been asked to do her medicals for an offshore partner visa.

She will need to do ehealth medical.

I will take this as a positive sign for our visa application. Usually how long does it take after the ehealth medical is done to get a response from immi? will there be any further checks that will be conducted? or asking to do medical pretty much means our visa application was successful?


----------



## andie87

Tahlia said:


> Hi Andie,
> Are you applying onshore? As I'm only familiar with the onshore process I'll assume that you are and answer accordingly.. It depends on whether you want to send in a decision ready application (i.e. a complete application, nothing missing with the hope that it will speed up the decision somewhat), or if you decide to lodge an incomplete application and wait for a case officer assigned to your application to ask for the health and character checks.
> 
> Police checks and medicals are supposed to only be valid for one year, and given that the current average processing time for a temporary partner visa is 13-15 months, many advise that you wait to be requested for these forms so as to not run the risk of them expiring and having to do them again (money and time wasted).
> 
> My partner is sending in a decision ready app and just got the health check done - we're putting the application in this week. So absolutely you can do the medical before you lodge the application, it just means that DIAC will not get an electronic copy of the results. After the medical, your partner will receive the original documents in the mail in a sealed envelope that mustn't be opened - needs to be sent as is to DIAC with your application. If the medical is done after the application is lodged, DIAC will get an electronic copy AND your partner will get a hard copy (which again, mustn't be opened in case DIAC wants it too).
> 
> In any case, don't get the medicals or police checks done just yet. Wait until closer to your submission date and have a good think about the pros and cons of lodging a DRA. Oh and bear in mind that forms are due to change in April so just a warning if you've already started tackling the forms that they're likely to be invalid when you lodge in June!
> 
> Hope that info helps - sorry if you're applying offshore!
> Tahlia


Hi Tahlia,

Thanks for taking the time to reply, we are however applying for an offshore 309 visa! I hope the offshore visas dont take that long too process as well! I am sure I read it is about 6 months. We are hoping to send a decision ready app to save time processing the visa.

Thanks for the info about the forms changing in April - how did you know that? and how do i find out when the new forms will be available?

Thanks again

x andie


----------



## Whitney

andie87 said:


> Hi Tahlia,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply, we are however applying for an offshore 309 visa! I hope the offshore visas dont take that long too process as well! I am sure I read it is about 6 months. We are hoping to send a decision ready app to save time processing the visa.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the forms changing in April - how did you know that? and how do i find out when the new forms will be available?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> x andie


The forms are updated on a schedule. You'll notice all the pages say on the bottom what month they were released so you can stay up to date. I don't think you can get them in advance but it's just a good thing to keep in mind because if you send expired forms they'll probably send your application back to you.

And as for off shore partner visas... you can have a bit of hope as a friend of mine got hers last year (from Canada, decision ready) in about 4 months. But I think it's near impossible to predict the time frame.


----------



## andie87

Whitney said:


> The forms are updated on a schedule. You'll notice all the pages say on the bottom what month they were released so you can stay up to date. I don't think you can get them in advance but it's just a good thing to keep in mind because if you send expired forms they'll probably send your application back to you.
> 
> And as for off shore partner visas... you can have a bit of hope as a friend of mine got hers last year (from Canada, decision ready) in about 4 months. But I think it's near impossible to predict the time frame.


How do you find the schedule to know when they are updating them? 4 months, thats good! thanks for your info x


----------



## CollegeGirl

Andie, there's another sticky thread on this forum called "Beware of Form Changes." Someone usually posts in there when the forms are updated. Here's the link:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/5019-beware-form-changes-12.html


----------



## philipg

andie87 said:


> How do you find the schedule to know when they are updating them? 4 months, thats good! thanks for your info x


Hi Andie

From the Immigration website at the top of the forms page
"Our forms are subject to change, generally this occurs three times a year with fixed dates of April, July and November.

However, in certain circumstances there may be a requirement for publishing forms outside of these dates. Prior to submitting any application you should ensure that you have completed the most current form."

Very important to keep an eye on the latest form. 
Some have had to re-submit their application because they used out of date forms.


----------



## andie87

CollegeGirl said:


> Andie, there's another sticky thread on this forum called "Beware of Form Changes." Someone usually posts in there when the forms are updated. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/5019-beware-form-changes-12.html


Thank you College girl and philipg! I suppose when it says 'summary of expected form changes - april 2013' that it could be anytime in April?

p.s. this forum is lush! x


----------



## noddy

Hello,
I have been invited to apply for 189.
My daughter and wife will also be migrating along with me.

Now I have a question on the medicals:
1. I am 5'6", ~72 kgs.. with normal BP. Will they do a lipid profile test to check the cholesterol levels. In the last test I had got done from the GP, my cholesterol levels were high. 
2. My wife also has thyroid disease, although it is in check with the medicines she has been taking, and the test reports are also normal.

I am planning to appear for the medical assessment within a month.
I understand that medical conditions differ from person to person, and also the case would vary accordingly. But does any one here have an idea whether high cholesterol levels, thyroid disease result in medical reports being assessed negative ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl

Those are pretty minor things and able to be treated inexpensively. I doubt you'll have any issues, noddy. Your medicals might be _referred_, meaning they'd go through a little extra scrutiny, which tacks on an additional 6-8 weeks, usually, of processing time, but I doubt something like that would prevent your visa being approved.


----------



## esme_daniella

Hey guys, I have a couple questions, hope there's someone can help me by answer them.

1. Do I have to withdrawal my tourist/visitor visa application in order to get my partner visa application granted? (note: I lodged a tourist visa on February while my other application/partner visa is processing)

2. What is "visa application will be finalize" means? is that mean it'll be granted? or it just mean that my application will be get a final result (whether its granted or not)

Below is the additional info that I got today from my CO after been in waiting for almost 5 months to get any progress news. Here's the email:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Ms. YYY,

My name is XXX and I am your case officer.

In order to finalize your application for New Zealand Citizen Family
Relationship subclass UP461, kindly submit withdrawal letter for your
tourist application due to your application for subclass UP461 going to be
finalized.

Thank you.

Regards,
-----------------------------------------

(P.S. I lodged a tourist visa application this February when I found that my partner visa will take long time due to medical clearance process by MOC/ Global Health.)


----------



## Onosai

esme_daniella said:


> Hey guys, I have a couple questions, hope there's someone can help me by answer them.
> 
> 1. Do I have to withdrawal my tourist/visitor visa application in order to get my partner visa application granted? (note: I lodged a tourist visa on February while my other application/partner visa is processing)
> 
> 2. What is "visa application will be finalize" means? is that mean it'll be granted? or it just mean that my application will be get a final result (whether its granted or not)
> 
> Below is the additional info that I got today from my CO after been in waiting for almost 5 months to get any progress news. Here's the email:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dear Ms. YYY,
> 
> My name is XXX and I am your case officer.
> 
> In order to finalize your application for New Zealand Citizen Family
> Relationship subclass UP461, kindly submit withdrawal letter for your
> tourist application due to your application for subclass UP461 going to be
> finalized.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> (P.S. I lodged a tourist visa application this February when I found that my partner visa will take long time due to medical clearance process by MOC/ Global Health.)


Hi esme,
It means you should withdraw your subclass 676 as it appears that they are ready to finalise your 309. It could mean that your medical clearance results have been finalised.

Can i ask when did your medical clearance go through please as mine was lodged 28/2/13 and was advised that they are up to Nov/Dec 12 processing medical clearances.

All the best,

Onosai


----------



## esme_daniella

Hey Onosai,

sure you may ask me questions  actually i just did my timeline signature, dunno if its working or not. But, i'll quote it again here: 
----------------------------------------
26 Nov 2012 - LODGED // 30 Nov 2012 - CO // 10 Dec 2012 - Police Check // 10 Dec 2012- Meds // 12 Dec 2012- Medical referred // 21 February 2013 - Further Medical test required// 28 February 2013 - tourist visa lodged// 07 March 2013 - further medical check done// 02 April 2013 -- Tourist application withdrawal letter required// GRANT: ???
---------------------------------------------

I know its a funny question, but actually does "finalized" got similar meaning with "granted"? hehehe... I'm a lil bit suspicious that the CO might refuse my partner application visa after i send the withdrawal letter to her, which gonna cost me more and more and more to re-do it all over again.

should i withdrawal the 2nd application in order to get the 1st application process&granted? can't i just wait until the granted letter for the 1st application in my hands?


----------



## Onosai

esme_daniella said:


> Hey Onosai,
> 
> sure you may ask me questions  actually i just did my timeline signature, dunno if its working or not. But, i'll quote it again here:
> ----------------------------------------
> 26 Nov 2012 - LODGED // 30 Nov 2012 - CO // 10 Dec 2012 - Police Check // 10 Dec 2012- Meds // 12 Dec 2012- Medical referred // 21 February 2013 - Further Medical test required// 28 February 2013 - tourist visa lodged// 07 March 2013 - further medical check done// 02 April 2013 -- Tourist application withdrawal letter required// GRANT: ???
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I know its a funny question, but actually does "finalized" got similar meaning with "granted"? hehehe... I'm a lil bit suspicious that the CO might refuse my partner application visa after i send the withdrawal letter to her, which gonna cost me more and more and more to re-do it all over again.
> 
> should i withdrawal the 2nd application in order to get the 1st application process&granted? can't i just wait until the granted letter for the 1st application in my hands?


No finalised does not mean granted. Finalise means that you will be given an outcome. I do hope its a good outcome for you.

Have they advised you why you've had to do a further medical check? I've yet to recieve results and my CO has sent an email to the local Post handling the 676 to process my tourist visa on the understanding that I have to depart Australia when the medical results have been recieved and 309 can be finalised. Just found out today. =)

That is the only reason i can think your CO has advised you to withdraw your 676 to "finalise" your 309. .


----------



## esme_daniella

Onosai said:


> No finalised does not mean granted. Finalise means that you will be given an outcome. I do hope its a good outcome for you.
> 
> Have they advised you why you've had to do a further medical check? I've yet to recieve results and my CO has sent an email to the local Post handling the 676 to process my tourist visa on the understanding that I have to depart Australia when the medical results have been recieved and 309 can be finalised. Just found out today. =)
> 
> That is the only reason i can think your CO has advised you to withdraw your 676 to "finalise" your 309. .


hey Onosai,

It makes me so nervous about the outcome, since no guarantee it'll be a good result at the end 
Speaking about my 2nd med.check, my Co didnt really explain to me what or why, she only said she'll send a letter from MOC and i need to give it to my panel doctor to do another test.. (my CO is unbelievably super informative about things *sarcasm*)

then i know from my doctor panel that MOC wanted another kind of x-ray test named "apical lordotic x-ray test" cause "opacities are noted in the right apex", MOC said. For the record, my 1st and 2nd tests, both came as A graded.

how about yours? whats your doctor panel said? and have you been in contact with your CO in anyway?

wish me luck, i just have no idea what it'd be if i end up with a bad news


----------



## Onosai

esme_daniella said:


> hey Onosai,
> 
> It makes me so nervous about the outcome, since no guarantee it'll be a good result at the end
> Speaking about my 2nd med.check, my Co didnt really explain to me what or why, she only said she'll send a letter from MOC and i need to give it to my panel doctor to do another test.. (my CO is unbelievably super informative about things *sarcasm*)
> 
> then i know from my doctor panel that MOC wanted another kind of x-ray test named "apical lordotic x-ray test" cause "opacities are noted in the right apex", MOC said. For the record, my 1st and 2nd tests, both came as A graded.
> 
> how about yours? whats your doctor panel said? and have you been in contact with your CO in anyway?
> 
> wish me luck, i just have no idea what it'd be if i end up with a bad news


Hey esme,

My CO actually replies to my emails. With regards to your medical results if they came back A grade then you should be OK. I know you are relunctant to withdraw your tourist visa however if you don't it simply means that both visa's would probably sit in limbo OR you might be declined one to accommodate the other, best to go with what your CO recommends. I know its not easy having to fork out money everytime to apply for a 676 (well its now 600) but just think you will be able to move forward to the next step once your 309's finalised. GOOD LUCK. I'll be interested to know it pans out for you.


----------



## esme_daniella

Visa granted today guys.... im super happy!!!    I can sleep peacefully now....


----------



## Onosai

congrats esme. all that stressing about withdrawing your tourist visa app GONE...hope you settle into Australia smoothly. Enjoy the good life.


----------



## faiz

Hi Guys,

For referred medicals, does anyone know which month is being processed by Global Health Services in Sydney?

My wife has had her second medicals referred and forwarded to GHC in first week of December. It has been 4 long months but the medical clearance is still pending? 

Someone here mentioned last week they are processing Nov-Dec medicals, but I read the same thing from another person more than a month ago. Have tried contacting them through phone and email several times, but haven't been able to get through.

Is anyone else in the same boat? Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what options do I have (besides waiting of course)

Application lodged offshore in June '12


----------



## Onosai

faiz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For referred medicals, does anyone know which month is being processed by Global Health Services in Sydney?
> 
> My wife has had her second medicals referred and forwarded to GHC in first week of December. It has been 4 long months but the medical clearance is still pending?
> 
> Someone here mentioned last week they are processing Nov-Dec medicals, but I read the same thing from another person more than a month ago. Have tried contacting them through phone and email several times, but haven't been able to get through.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same boat? Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what options do I have (besides waiting of course)
> 
> Application lodged offshore in June '12


Hi Faiz,
That's correct I was advised back in mid March from my CO that HOC are up to processing Nov/Dec. I do not know how further along they've progressed. I tried emailing HOC got that standard reply that if its Urgent it has to come via the CO. Wow sounds like you've been waiting a long time, i hope you've heard or hear something soon! Where was the app lodged? It seems like processing times vary from region to region. All the best.


----------



## faiz

Thanks for your concern Onosai. Visa were granted yesterday and got the medical clearance only a day or two earlier. Was surprised how fast the visa were granted once the medical was cleared.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## KaranSharma

faiz said:


> Thanks for your concern Onosai. Visa were granted yesterday and got the medical clearance only a day or two earlier. Was surprised how fast the visa were granted once the medical was cleared.
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Congrats Faiz.

I am Priyanka Sharma from India. Would you please explain me the process of obtaining Medical certifcate. We have got the invitation to apply the VISA. shall we wait for Case officer to ask us for medicals ? or can we go ahead now ? what is the exact process also ? Thanks for the help.

Priyanka Karan Sharma


----------



## KaranSharma

Dear All,

Please mention the cost also for the medicals ?

where can i find the list of authorized doctors?


----------



## louiseb

KaranSharma hello firstly the CO usually informs you when to proceed with the medicals plus they usually send you a list of panel DR,s whom you have to choose from (in my case it was only one) you then go to him and unfortunately you have to pay the price they charge. you cannot use any other DR or radiologists other than the ones the DIAC have approved. The price as i said you will have to pay whatever they charge.


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## carolannbavage

Hi All,

I have a question about medicals (and a couple concerns)

My husband is Australian and our daughter has joint citizenship - the visa application is only for me. Will I be the only one who needs a medical or will my hubby and child need them too?

I've read on other forums of people whose checks have been referred because they were slightly over a 30BMI or x-rays showed signs of bronchitis which they had never had.

I've had a read through this forum - and would be really keen to hear from recent offshore applicants (im in the UK) and what the issues were if they failed or had referred medicals.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi again Carol Ann!  

Australian citizens do not need medicals (so YAY for that!).  

My medicals were referred, but I knew they were going to be. I have a few different medical conditions I can PM about you privately if you like, and we were unsure that our case would even be approved, so we retained George Lombard in Sydney. He is the absolute best migration agent there is when it comes to dealing with medical issues. He has been super helpful. We are now hopeful that they might not reject us and make us go through the medical waiver process, where before we'd thought that might happen (and who knows how long that would take?) Don't worry about your case being rejected unless you have a serious issue, though. A referral is nothing but them looking at your medical issues more in-depth. It takes longer for your case to be processed, yes, but that's all. If you have any questions (I'm typing this having just woken up! haha) Feel free to ask!


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi,

Thanks for the quick replies to all my queries. I am facing one problem after loding the application. Initially it was showing a link under each applicant to update the medical history. I have updated it for my husband and taken the print out of referral letter and medical history. then i logged out of my application. Today when i logged in, Those forms are not appearing. Neither my husband's form (for which i have already taken print out, so no worries for that one) nor my form. As you all suggested us to get the medicals done before CO asks for it, I dont know what to do now when the form is not appearing on the application. Please guide.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

we have got our medicals done a week back. Now how do we know that hostpital has sent the medical reports to the Visa office. currently i can see below message in my e-application.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

Please confirm if that means reports are received by DIAC or does this mean something else? our visa category is 189

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## andie87

It can take up to a week for the results to make their way to your CO. don't stress, if there is a problem they will contact you. If there is no problem they won't contact you.


----------



## cecilia28

Hi, Is there a chance that a visa application can be rejected if the primary applicant has Hypertension and also taking maintenance meds? Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Generally that alone is not enough. It would probably be beneficial to get a statement from a specialist stating the diagnosis, prognosis, and anticipated cost of treatment over the next five years, as well as anything they can say regarding whether or not they think it's likely this will lead to heart attack, hospitalization, or anything along those lines.


----------



## missmontie

My friend is thinking about applying for a State Sponsorship visa, they are on antidepressants and worried about not passing the medical - I am not sure of the ins and outs, but know that they're taking tablets for it, which are being reduced, with the aim of coming off soon. Does anyone know if this might be an issue for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's highly unlike to be a problem at all.


----------



## missmontie

CollegeGirl said:


> That's highly unlike to be a problem at all.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## ahbee

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi again Carol Ann!
> 
> Australian citizens do not need medicals (so YAY for that!).
> 
> My medicals were referred, but I knew they were going to be. I have a few different medical conditions I can PM about you privately if you like, and we were unsure that our case would even be approved, so we retained George Lombard in Sydney. He is the absolute best migration agent there is when it comes to dealing with medical issues. He has been super helpful. We are now hopeful that they might not reject us and make us go through the medical waiver process, where before we'd thought that might happen (and who knows how long that would take?) Don't worry about your case being rejected unless you have a serious issue, though. A referral is nothing but them looking at your medical issues more in-depth. It takes longer for your case to be processed, yes, but that's all. If you have any questions (I'm typing this having just woken up! haha) Feel free to ask!


Hi Collegegirl, I am new to this forum and I am also worrying about i might fail the medical assessment an do wish you could give me some advice. How can I PM you ?


----------

